# Forum Request - Over 35+ Who have conceived



## Destiny2010

Hello Everyone!

I am new to this site and I like a lot of people are stressing about trying to conceive over the age of 35. Is there a forum on this site that talks about people over the age of 35 who have conceived? 

Some days my nerves just can take hearing how long its been for some people. I would like a place to go to where I can read something positive. A place that could help a person though their really bad days and the days when they feel like they are losing hope. 

Please dont get me wrong I am not trying to offend anyone. I just want a place to go to where someone says.... Hey I'm 38 and I've tried for 1 yr and now I have a health baby XXX

Thanks

Signed:
A little stress!


----------



## rabbitswife10

i am not in the same boat as you, but i think that would be a great idea!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Janie66

Yes agree would be a great Idea, Im not dissing this forum but It does seem to be lots of people who have been trying for ages...:-( and this is why I have kept away for a little while, my nerves were not taking it too well either, I had to give myself a break even if for a little while, i would love to hear from more over 35's and upwards with some positive news too, :thumbup:


----------



## Mrmojo1971

I was 39 yesterday and am 15 weeks with my second (DD is now 11 !).

I came off the pill in February and was pregnant on my second cycle but sadly miscarried. I then fell pregnant again on my second cycle after miscarriage.

Hope this gives you some encouragement !


----------



## Ginger1

Sounds like a great idea! 

If it's any encouragement to anyone, I'm 35, my fiance is 48 and we're expecting our first baby in just over 3 weeks time:flower: We'd been not actively trying but not taking any precautions either for about 5 months, and I fell pregnant last March in our first month of actively trying.

It would also be nice for us slightly older mums to be as well....I do feel a bit old on the general pregnancy forums at times!


----------



## sugarlove

what a fab idea!


----------



## Sharique42

Hi, I am 38 years old and just got BFP on monday, it was our 3rd month of trying, but when I say trying just DTD as & when we felt like it, no planning. So I consider myself very lucky at my age to be 4+2 with my first pregnancy. I know it's very early days but am very relieved that I actually conceived:happydance: So don't always see age as a negative.


----------



## kit_cat

Hey there, great idea for a thread :thumbup:

I'm 36, I had a mc last month after conceiving on a NTNP basis. The mc made me and OH feel we wanted to now actively TTC so we did straight away after mc and I'm now pregnant again!:happydance:

Good luck everyone x

PS I invested in a CBFM for last cycle, really recommend it :thumbup:


----------



## JustMeNewMom

Hi there, 

I've just turned 46, hubby and I were trying to conceive for 15 months and got pregnant naturally in Feb this year (2010) though miscarried 3 months later in May. We've been trying to conceive again for 5 months and been using Yes Baby (organic paraben free version of Preseed) for the past 2 months and while I don't want to raise anyone's hopes, let alone myself and hubby's, I hope to get a BFP in 2 days as my BBT has been high for 9 days (which it normally isn't), and I've got lots of other positive symptoms that I had when I was pregnant last time. 

I hope to have some happy news in 2 days time (though my period was 2 days late last month). Yes Baby has hopefully been my lifesaver as my cervical mucus hasn't been as fertile regularly each month. I know what it's like to try and rack your brains to figure out how we can help the progress of baby making as it's so stressful each month to get the BFN and stressful to baby dance when ovulating. I only started tracking my ovulation 3 months ago and hubby got tense when I told him the day I was ovulating so this month I didn't tell him which day I was ovulating and we went away on holiday for a week to celebrate out first wedding anniversary and baby danced; and hopefully we made a baby! 

Baby dust to all.


----------



## Destiny2010

Good Luck! Hopefully all goes well!


Ginger1 said:


> Sounds like a great idea!
> 
> If it's any encouragement to anyone, I'm 35, my fiance is 48 and we're expecting our first baby in just over 3 weeks time:flower: We'd been not actively trying but not taking any precautions either for about 5 months, and I fell pregnant last March in our first month of actively trying.
> 
> It would also be nice for us slightly older mums to be as well....I do feel a bit old on the general pregnancy forums at times!


----------



## Destiny2010

That is fantastic news. Thanks for the update. I wish you all the best.


Mrmojo1971 said:


> I was 39 yesterday and am 15 weeks with my second (DD is now 11 !).
> 
> I came off the pill in February and was pregnant on my second cycle but sadly miscarried. I then fell pregnant again on my second cycle after miscarriage.
> 
> Hope this gives you some encouragement !


----------



## Destiny2010

Fantastic! Great news! I wish you all the best. Keep us updated.


kit_cat said:


> Hey there, great idea for a thread :thumbup:
> 
> I'm 36, I had a mc last month after conceiving on a NTNP basis. The mc made me and OH feel we wanted to now actively TTC so we did straight away after mc and I'm now pregnant again!:happydance:
> 
> Good luck everyone x
> 
> PS I invested in a CBFM for last cycle, really recommend it :thumbup:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I was 39 when I conceived and carried my 2 year old to full term. It was an easy pregnancy for me. We are trying for one more and so far the jury is still out on that one.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

My name is Karen, I am 38. I just had a tubal reversal last month. We are TTC my DH 1st but my 3rd. I am a little nervous because of my age and the fact that I had a reversal. But it is all in God's hand. 

I love the encouagement I hear from all you so far. Let's keep this thread going.


----------



## sunbeam

hi all, im 43 and have 9 kids ranging from 23 to 8 months..i had my last 2 since turning 40 and am now considering number 10...god willing:happydance: ..


----------



## Destiny2010

sunbeam said:


> hi all, im 43 and have 9 kids ranging from 23 to 8 months..i had my last 2 since turning 40 and am now considering number 10...god willing:happydance: ..

Hey Sunbeam! You are awesome! Thanks for the info...I love it!


----------



## sunbeam

Destiny2010 said:


> sunbeam said:
> 
> 
> hi all, im 43 and have 9 kids ranging from 23 to 8 months..i had my last 2 since turning 40 and am now considering number 10...god willing:happydance: ..
> 
> Hey Sunbeam! You are awesome! Thanks for the info...I love it!Click to expand...

your very welcome :hugs:


----------



## flosseroo

There are some fab stories here, as you say its good to hear positive ones to keep the pma up.

I fell pregnant with our first when I was 35, after only 1 month of trying and fell pregnant with our second at 38 after only 2 months of trying. Unfortuinately we lost that one at 10 weeks, but are busy trying again and really hoping for a bfp by Christmas. Really want to pregnant before i reach the due date of the one we lost! 

I have a few freinds who are 38/39 who have fallen pregnant quite quickly - despite what you hear it doesn't always take forever! x


----------



## animalcracker

This is a great idea for a forum!

I am 38 years old and I got pregnant quickly after coming off the pill - I had been on the pill for 17 years! Unfortunately I miscarried, but we just started trying again and I am currently 6 DPO. Fingers crossed!

The mother of my Godson got pregnant easily at 38, miscarried early and got pregnant again 2 months later and now has a beautiful boy. I hope I am as fortunate as she is!

Good luck to everyone!! :thumbup:


----------



## _Hope_

I gave birth to twins the month before my 36th birthday. After TTC for well over 2 years, I took clomid for unexplained infertility. It worked on the first round! 

My husbands auntie got pregnant naturally at 38 after 2 months of trying, and a friend of mine was 42 and had been trying for 4 months.

Good luck to you all TTC xx


----------



## FutureMommie

Love all the positive stories they give me hope, I'm 37 and have been trying for almost 3 years not but have had other issues, I've just had an IUI a few days ago and now in the 2 ww.


----------



## Caezzybe

I'm nearly 42 and have a 10 week old baby boy with Down's Syndrome (our first child), conceived after 14 months of TTC (got successful after switching to every other day method and it probably took a while for the Pill to get out of my system). We are currently trying for number 2. The risk of Down's Syndrome is higher the older you get, so that's why we've started trying again straight away to hopefully not have the same issues with our second baby. Good luck to you getting lucky fairly soon :)


----------



## ready4onemore

flosseroo said:


> There are some fab stories here, as you say its good to hear positive ones to keep the pma up.
> 
> I fell pregnant with our first when I was 35, after only 1 month of trying and fell pregnant with our second at 38 after only 2 months of trying. Unfortuinately we lost that one at 10 weeks, but are busy trying again and really hoping for a bfp by Christmas. Really want to pregnant before i reach the due date of the one we lost!
> 
> I have a few freinds who are 38/39 who have fallen pregnant quite quickly - despite what you hear it doesn't always take forever! x

This is very insirping. Thanks for that.


----------



## Seity

I didn't get married until I was 35 and we didn't want to try right away. We finally felt we were ready about a year after our marriage and got pregnant on the 3rd month of trying. I got my BFP just before I turned 36. I have no doubt that if we actually wanted a second child a few years from now that I would be able to conceive naturally.


----------



## hellbaby

I'm 43 and have a son of 18 and a daughter of 15 months! I'm also 8 weeks pregnant! I had no trouble conceiving any of my children, although I have had several miscarriages. Good luck, you're still a spring chicken!
:dust:


----------



## Janie66

Oh My God, I love hearing ALL these inspiring success stories, its really Lifted me up in my spirits reading them all, Its almost like Im on :cloud9: lol, wow hellbaby btw, im soo envious, If i managed to fall pregnant soon, I will want at least one more afterwards with my hubby now, so Ive got two close in age together like you, ive just turned 44 tho, but we are very close in ages tho:thumbup: Baby Dust to ALL of us 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
And some :hug: too xxxx


----------



## Destiny2010

animalcracker said:


> This is a great idea for a forum!
> 
> I am 38 years old and I got pregnant quickly after coming off the pill - I had been on the pill for 17 years! Unfortunately I miscarried, but we just started trying again and I am currently 6 DPO. Fingers crossed!
> 
> The mother of my Godson got pregnant easily at 38, miscarried early and got pregnant again 2 months later and now has a beautiful boy. I hope I am as fortunate as she is!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!! :thumbup:

I hope you are too :flower: Thanks for the update!


----------



## Destiny2010

flosseroo said:


> There are some fab stories here, as you say its good to hear positive ones to keep the pma up.
> 
> I fell pregnant with our first when I was 35, after only 1 month of trying and fell pregnant with our second at 38 after only 2 months of trying. Unfortuinately we lost that one at 10 weeks, but are busy trying again and really hoping for a bfp by Christmas. Really want to pregnant before i reach the due date of the one we lost!
> 
> I have a few freinds who are 38/39 who have fallen pregnant quite quickly - despite what you hear it doesn't always take forever! x

I wish you a BFP too. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Destiny2010

hellbaby said:


> I'm 43 and have a son of 18 and a daughter of 15 months! I'm also 8 weeks pregnant! I had no trouble conceiving any of my children, although I have had several miscarriages. Good luck, you're still a spring chicken!
> :dust:

hellbaby...you made me laugh! I like the spring chicken comment. Thanks! I kinda still feel like one too.


----------



## Destiny2010

Janie66 said:


> Oh My God, I love hearing ALL these inspiring success stories, its really Lifted me up in my spirits reading them all, Its almost like Im on :cloud9: lol, wow hellbaby btw, im soo envious, If i managed to fall pregnant soon, I will want at least one more afterwards with my hubby now, so Ive got two close in age together like you, ive just turned 44 tho, but we are very close in ages tho:thumbup: Baby Dust to ALL of us
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> And some :hug: too xxxx

Hi Janie66 - Love your quote by the way. Its something we all need to do. Its great to hear everyones wonderful news. I am glad its picked up your spirits as well. Best of luck to you!


----------



## hellbaby

Janie66 said:


> Oh My God, I love hearing ALL these inspiring success stories, its really Lifted me up in my spirits reading them all, Its almost like Im on :cloud9: lol, wow hellbaby btw, im soo envious, If i managed to fall pregnant soon, I will want at least one more afterwards with my hubby now, so Ive got two close in age together like you, ive just turned 44 tho, but we are very close in ages tho:thumbup: Baby Dust to ALL of us
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> And some :hug: too xxxx

I'll be 44 when this baby is born xx


----------



## hellbaby

Destiny2010 said:


> hellbaby said:
> 
> 
> I'm 43 and have a son of 18 and a daughter of 15 months! I'm also 8 weeks pregnant! I had no trouble conceiving any of my children, although I have had several miscarriages. Good luck, you're still a spring chicken!
> :dust:
> 
> hellbaby...you made me laugh! I like the spring chicken comment. Thanks! I kinda still feel like one too.Click to expand...

Well you are! When I started ttc I really worried about my age but it really hasn't been an issue. My midwife told me yesterday that she sees loads of women my age AND older, and the only (borderline) negative comment I've had from a health professional was from my doc at my post natal check when he assumed that Bella was my last child. She still wakes up 2 or 3 times a night but I can honestly say I haven't felt any more tired than I did with my son. (Struggling a bit now I'm pregnant tho :haha:). I think far too much is made of us geriatric mums!! 
:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## future_numan

I am 38 yrs old and we conceived Emily after one year of trying , I had also had a tubal ligation reversal in 2008. We are currently TTC again :thumbup:


----------



## wifeandmum

Hi my boy is now 20mnths I am 37 and trying for my second. It took 7 months on my first and I was worried I wasnt ovulating and there were serious problems, there was nothing wrong other than the fact that I didnt ovulate at a regular time every month so I kept missing. I am now on 8mnths trying with this one and am in my tww. I love it evertime I hear a BFP as it gives me hope that it could be me its the best thing I have ever done and I admire the lady who has 9kids. All the best to you Destiny, sending you lots of baby dust and happiness xxx


----------



## Mummytofour

Hiya:hi:

I just turned 40 in October and have four kids between 3 and 10 years old.
We never used any form of contraception throughout but did BF for over a year with all of my kids, so that might explain the regular 2 year gaps!!!

We were actively TTC since May 2007 when my youngest was born and had a MMC in October 2009. It took that long again I think due to BFing.

I recently went private due to unexplained secondary infertility and was given low dose (25mg) clomid. To my complete shock it worked the first cycle and I got my BFP in the same week I had my MMC a year ago.:thumbup:

I think my 'old' body just needed a wake up call!!!:haha:

Still petrified after my MMC, but I am very much a Que Sera Sera person....:coffee:

I good friend of mine is currently 28 weeks pregnant with her sixth baby at 42 after suffering 2 late miscarriages between the fifth child and this pregnancy:thumbup:

So....keep holding on....it WILL happen!:hugs:


----------



## debsbaby

I am 42 and pregnant with a surprise baby. I literally had sex ONE TIME in about a year (I am single) and it happened. So, don't give up ladies!

Also, my ex husband's grandmother was born when HER mom was 45! This was in 1922!


----------



## Sixz Mom

I hope this post offers some good news........ My fiancée and I are both 40 (he's nine days older...lol) and we conceived on the first try. I am very regular (you can set a clock to my cycle); based on my ovulation chart we identified that I would ovulate between the 17-20 of September so we just we for it. I feel very blessed with my sticky bean and I wish you all success in your efforts. Be blessed!!!!


----------



## Alibobs

I love dipping into this thread and reading all the success stories, it keeps my hopes up that it will happen for me soon. Thanks everyone!:thumbup:


----------



## barbarap

i'll be 40 on Dec 2nd and I'm 30 weeks pregnant, got my BFP after just 2 months of trying.
i wanted to also say that not only did i get pregnant easily but i've enjoyed a symptom-free pregnancy and my down's test was really good (1:1,800).
met a couple this weekend, she's 48 and just had a beautiful and healthy baby girl, she found out she was pregnant at 5 months (thought she was going through menopause), she was feeling so well that she actually run a half marathon when she must have been 3 months and was in training to run another one when she found out she was actually pregnant.
i did fertility yoga before we started trying which helped me keep very positive about my healthy body, there's a lot of meditation involved too and that helped me to keep quite relaxed and chilled.


----------



## Fallen Angel

Fantastic forum this and I hope it gives each and everyone of you on here some hope and PMA for the future.

I'm 35 and we're trying for our first after losing our angel in July this year. I'm currently in the 2WW and due to test on 21st Nov and praying for a :bfp: We are on Clomid this cycle as I have PCOS and very irregular cycles which mean I tend not to ovulate, so our little angel we conceived in June was a bit of a miracle.

Keep up the hope ladies, and positive vibes for you all :dust:


----------



## mom2roo

Destiny - that would be wonderful! 

I'm new and I was just looking to see if there was a forum for moms over 35 and pregnant. I'm 37 and just found out that I'm expecting my 5th child. This will be my 2nd child after I turned 35. I'm so tired of the "advanced maternal age" lecture and would love somewhere to bond with women in a similar situation.


----------



## Destiny2010

debsbaby said:


> I am 42 and pregnant with a surprise baby. I literally had sex ONE TIME in about a year (I am single) and it happened. So, don't give up ladies!
> 
> Also, my ex husband's grandmother was born when HER mom was 45! This was in 1922!

Congrats!


----------



## Destiny2010

mom2roo said:


> Destiny - that would be wonderful!
> 
> I'm new and I was just looking to see if there was a forum for moms over 35 and pregnant. I'm 37 and just found out that I'm expecting my 5th child. This will be my 2nd child after I turned 35. I'm so tired of the "advanced maternal age" lecture and would love somewhere to bond with women in a similar situation.


mom2roo - you are awesome! I agree, I am not much up to hearing it either. Good luck with your pregnancy.


----------



## Destiny2010

Fallen Angel said:


> Fantastic forum this and I hope it gives each and everyone of you on here some hope and PMA for the future.
> 
> I'm 35 and we're trying for our first after losing our angel in July this year. I'm currently in the 2WW and due to test on 21st Nov and praying for a :bfp: We are on Clomid this cycle as I have PCOS and very irregular cycles which mean I tend not to ovulate, so our little angel we conceived in June was a bit of a miracle.
> 
> Keep up the hope ladies, and positive vibes for you all :dust:

Fallen Angel - I wish you luck with this one. Hopefully you get what you are looking for.


----------



## Fallen Angel

Thanks love and all the best to you and I hope you get your dream very soon :) xxx


----------



## hanelei

I'm 35 and went off the pill at the end of June, got my BFP on the 1st of August, first baby. I went to my clinic's prenatal class today and was surprised to find I wasn't the oldest- one lady was 37 and another was 41, first baby for both of them!


----------



## carrieanne

hey ladies, i have 5 kids now and 3 of them were concieved after me turning 36 my last one i was 42 so you know what us older ladies can conceive so chin up and get to it girlies yay!


----------



## vermeil

hello ladies!

I met my wonderful DH at 34, got married at 36, fell pregnant with my first after 7 months of trying at 37. Keep positive, it will happen! *cheers*

Of course we had a few bumps on the way, baby was born 13 weeks early but that was due to high blood pressure, not age ;)


----------



## quail

hi,ladies im 37 and have ten children from 6 months to 19 yrs old and im ttc no.11 the longest it has took me to concive is 6 months but i found i had a lp defect so once i started taking a b50 complex i concived in 2 cycles i dont think there is any reason to not belive it will happen.pma.xxx


----------



## Mizze

Morning ladies

What a fab thread

Im 38. Met DH at 33 - married at 36 and fell pregnant almost immediately - sadly that and a subsequent pregnancy didnt make it.

BUT I fell again in March this year and am expecting my first little girl on Christmas Eve. Oh and im not the only one. I currently have 2 friends on maternity leave both 37-39 and both first time Mummies too. 

Having a growth scan today so a bit scared but so far in this pregnancy so good - nothing bar a little iron deficiency and lots of heartburn to complain about.

Mizze xx


----------



## EFM

HI 
I will be 40 in under 2 weeks, was with an ex 13 yrs and although we never actually ever planned a pregnancy it just didnt happen, I met my OH at 37 fell pregnant (unplanned ) 5 mths later and had Olivia July 08, I came off the pill in Feb as it just didnt agree with me, we thought we were being really carefull BUT I have just found out I am pregnant didnt have a clue and must have been the one time that month we weren't so careful lol Anyway 2nd one is due End May 08 although I suspect it will be early as Olivia was born at 36 wks.....life is a funny ole thing!

Good luck to all who are trying x


----------



## RÃ³sa

Hi all . Im 40 and fell pregnant on the pill in April , was a complete shock as never had kids and thought I never would, sadly had a MMC at 7 weeks :( but it made me realise that we did want kids, fel pregnant 4 weeks after ERPC and am now 17weeks, good luck to you all!!


----------



## Loo

Wow this is a fabulous thread. I'm 36 and currently TTC for my 2nd. I sometimes get down-hearted when things aren't going to plan and agree this is a lovely positive thread that boosts ones morale and hope.
x


----------



## Destiny2010

Mizze said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> What a fab thread
> 
> Im 38. Met DH at 33 - married at 36 and fell pregnant almost immediately - sadly that and a subsequent pregnancy didnt make it.
> 
> BUT I fell again in March this year and am expecting my first little girl on Christmas Eve. Oh and im not the only one. I currently have 2 friends on maternity leave both 37-39 and both first time Mummies too.
> 
> Having a growth scan today so a bit scared but so far in this pregnancy so good - nothing bar a little iron deficiency and lots of heartburn to complain about.
> 
> Mizze xx

Mizze - Great news! I wish you luck!!


----------



## Missy

Cool thread! :) I'm 43 and I have a 22 year old, a 17 month old (at 41, no problems conceiving) and now TTC #3.


----------



## woozle

My first child was conceived on the third cycle when I was 37, now 41 and TTC a second .....


----------



## Blessed3X

Wow, do I love this thread!! I'm Darcy, and a newbie.. my very first post. I have three boys, 8, 5 & 3. I have wanted #4 for quite some time, and all of a sudden my husband is on board (as of 2 days ago!). OMG, I am soooooo freaking excited I can barely contain myself!! Like more excited than when we were TTC for #1, I think!!

My first son took about 5 months to conceive, but I was very irregular, my second son was conceived on the second month, and then my third son was a surprise (bd one time and he 'withdrew'). I'm so very hopeful it happens quick this time too, as my DH has some very cold feet, and I'm afraid he's going to change his mind on me if he's allowed to dwell on it for long!! 

I'm 35 years old, DH is 45 years old. He also has a 20-year old daughter.. I can understand his reservations for trying for baby #5 (#4 to me) with that said. I can't believe he is (somewhat) on board with me now.. Well, he's on board enough that we're trying :)

I'm so glad I found this forum and thread!! Oh, and we are like right at ovulation time right now. I believe I am going to ovulate, maybe on day 17.. I'm on day 12 now. I haven't temped, but I've been having 29 or 31 day cycles.

I look forward to getting to know every one!

Darcy


----------



## hellbaby

Missy said:


> Cool thread! :) I'm 43 and I have a 22 year old, a 17 month old (at 41, no problems conceiving) and now TTC #3.

We have very similar families! Great Having a live-in babysitter! Good luck conceiving #3 xx


----------



## mum38of2

Just did a digi clearblue test and it states im 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!

Haven't told my OH yet till he gets home from work! Im finding it hard to keep to myself so your my only outlet at the mo! 

Just wanted to say I've only been using the CBFM for 2 months and it happened for me and Im 38 with 2 kids 11 and 15! 

DO NOT give up hope.

I HIGHLEY recommend using the Sasmar conceive plus. It claims to enhance sperm quality and mobility. Certainly worked for us. We were trying for 3 months, 1st month with just OPK's second and third with CBFM.

Did a cheapy preg test from amazon this morning absolutely nothing! so thought maybe I'm ovulating cos I've got pains so did an OPK from set I've got from asda, put it to one side and thought stuff this and got out my first resonce 6 days early test and there in front of me as a faint line! Later on looked at my OPK and it said positive. Looked on net and it states that if your preg you can get a positive OPK result if your pregnant, I never knew that!!

My CBFM stated highs from day 8 and Im on day 21 and still on highs but used an old stick from day 18. I had no peak girls so dont worry about that like I certainly did.

Good luck and lots of Baby Dust to you all!! xxxxxx


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/-6/k/d238/preg.png


----------



## quail

mum38of2 said:


> Just did a digi clearblue test and it states im 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!
> 
> Haven't told my OH yet till he gets home from work! Im finding it hard to keep to myself so your my only outlet at the mo!
> 
> Just wanted to say I've only been using the CBFM for 2 months and it happened for me and Im 38 with 2 kids 11 and 15!
> 
> DO NOT give up hope.
> 
> I HIGHLEY recommend using the Sasmar conceive plus. It claims to enhance sperm quality and mobility. Certainly worked for us. We were trying for 3 months, 1st month with just OPK's second and third with CBFM.
> 
> Did a cheapy preg test from amazon this morning absolutely nothing! so thought maybe I'm ovulating cos I've got pains so did an OPK from set I've got from asda, put it to one side and thought stuff this and got out my first resonce 6 days early test and there in front of me as a faint line! Later on looked at my OPK and it said positive. Looked on net and it states that if your preg you can get a positive OPK result if your pregnant, I never knew that!!
> 
> My CBFM stated highs from day 8 and Im on day 21 and still on highs but used an old stick from day 18. I had no peak girls so dont worry about that like I certainly did.
> 
> Good luck and lots of Baby Dust to you all!! xxxxxx
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/-6/k/d238/preg.png

congrats.xxx:happydance:


----------



## lightweight

I'm 40 and currently 17+6 weeks pregnant!

Met DH when I was 36 - married him when I was 38 - started trying straight away. Nothing happened for 6 months - GP referred for blood tests -first one showed progesterone high - but they just said that was good as I was ovulating - turned out I was pregnant - sadly had a missed miscarriage - ERPC in March. First cycle after AF was pregnant again, but sadly had another miscarriage. Stopped trying while waiting for blood test results - had appointment in August - found out 3 days before appontment that I was pregnant! Blood tests showed high natural killer cells & prothrombin gene mutation - which both probably contributed to miscarriages so was put on steroids, progesterone, heparin & aspirin straight away - and fingers crossed here we are now :)


----------



## Alibobs

mum38of2 said:


> Just did a digi clearblue test and it states im 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!
> 
> Haven't told my OH yet till he gets home from work! Im finding it hard to keep to myself so your my only outlet at the mo!
> 
> Just wanted to say I've only been using the CBFM for 2 months and it happened for me and Im 38 with 2 kids 11 and 15!
> 
> DO NOT give up hope.
> 
> I HIGHLEY recommend using the Sasmar conceive plus. It claims to enhance sperm quality and mobility. Certainly worked for us. We were trying for 3 months, 1st month with just OPK's second and third with CBFM.
> 
> Did a cheapy preg test from amazon this morning absolutely nothing! so thought maybe I'm ovulating cos I've got pains so did an OPK from set I've got from asda, put it to one side and thought stuff this and got out my first resonce 6 days early test and there in front of me as a faint line! Later on looked at my OPK and it said positive. Looked on net and it states that if your preg you can get a positive OPK result if your pregnant, I never knew that!!
> 
> My CBFM stated highs from day 8 and Im on day 21 and still on highs but used an old stick from day 18. I had no peak girls so dont worry about that like I certainly did.
> 
> Good luck and lots of Baby Dust to you all!! xxxxxx
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/-6/k/d238/preg.png

Fantastic news congratulations! Bet you can't wait til OH gets home! This is our first month using Conceive Plus, lets hope it works for us too! O:)


----------



## mumoffive

Hello :)
I would love to have a forum for pregnant women who are over 35. I feel lonely :( Some of the things we have to consider are different for those that are younger and it would be so nice to share pregnancies with people who are this age and above. It would also mean that others who are ttc could come on over and chat to those and read about nice positive stories! Please can we have a forum for pregnant women over 35?

As for my story, i conceived my dd at 38 after 18years on the pill [ right away] had her at 39. Fell pregnant with my ds at 39 after just 1 month ttc and had him at 40. I had a chemical pregnancy way back in June or thereabouts but went on 3 months later [5 mnths in total] to concieve this baby. I am currently 12wks and 4 days and having my scan in a couple of wks [ the hospital are so slow] . xx
Goodluck to all of you who are ttc 35+ xxxx

Oh and i just turned 43!


----------



## Janie66

I am finding this thread so inspiring :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
I am much more positive since it too, seriously i am... I have even got of my backside and joined slimming world, Im sorting out my weight, and im trying to not over stress about TTC too, thanks girls for all the positive messges on this thread, great stuff xxxx


----------



## Janie66

mum38of2 said:


> Just did a digi clearblue test and it states im 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!
> 
> Haven't told my OH yet till he gets home from work! Im finding it hard to keep to myself so your my only outlet at the mo!
> 
> Just wanted to say I've only been using the CBFM for 2 months and it happened for me and Im 38 with 2 kids 11 and 15!
> 
> DO NOT give up hope.
> 
> I HIGHLEY recommend using the Sasmar conceive plus. It claims to enhance sperm quality and mobility. Certainly worked for us. We were trying for 3 months, 1st month with just OPK's second and third with CBFM.
> 
> Did a cheapy preg test from amazon this morning absolutely nothing! so thought maybe I'm ovulating cos I've got pains so did an OPK from set I've got from asda, put it to one side and thought stuff this and got out my first resonce 6 days early test and there in front of me as a faint line! Later on looked at my OPK and it said positive. Looked on net and it states that if your preg you can get a positive OPK result if your pregnant, I never knew that!!
> 
> My CBFM stated highs from day 8 and Im on day 21 and still on highs but used an old stick from day 18. I had no peak girls so dont worry about that like I certainly did.
> 
> Good luck and lots of Baby Dust to you all!! xxxxxx
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/-6/k/d238/preg.png

Congrats to you xxxxxxxxxxxxx sooo envious too:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## SassyLou

I was 39 in September, fell pregnant in July after our first mistake in 6 years of being 'careful' :blush: after getting over the initial shock we were really excited but I sadly miscarried at the end of August. It made us realise how much we'd like another child. Decided not to wait to try until after first period. Didn't get pregnant, so after first AF put all our efforts into trying (ovulation tests, temping, soy iso etc.) and low and behold I got a :bfp: last Monday.

I'd just like to add I've almost always had long and irregular cycles and am really shocked to have got a BFP so soon.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## ready4onemore

SassyLou said:


> I was 39 in September, fell pregnant in July after our first mistake in 6 years of being 'careful' :blush: after getting over the initial shock we were really excited but I sadly miscarried at the end of August. It made us realise how much we'd like another child. Decided not to wait to try until after first period. Didn't get pregnant, so after first AF put all our efforts into trying (ovulation tests, temping, soy iso etc.) and low and behold I got a :bfp: last Monday.
> 
> I'd just like to add I've almost always had long and irregular cycles and am really shocked to have got a BFP so soon.
> 
> Good luck to everyone

Congrats. I just made 38 on September 9th. We will try next month so that is so inspiring to hear.


----------



## Buster1

I LOVE this thread!!! It's so great hearing all these success stories. I'm 36 soon to be 37 and ttc baby #1. If you listen to some of the stuff you read on the web you would think that after age 35 your chances of having a baby are very slim. I know that's not true but it does get you down sometimes. But when I read all these success stories it just gives me so much hope. So ladies, thanks for sharing and keep those stories coming!!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Congratulations SassyLou.

Here's to having a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## mum38of2

Congrats sassylou!

Just goes to show dont beleive everything you read!

As long as we are healthy and look after ourselves anything is possible.

So may people have said 38 isn't too old! I even appologised for my age when booking in for my first antenatal appointment! She wanted to book me in at 8.45 and I said I cant do that early got to get my kids to school. She said which primary school do they go to? I said no they go to high school! I'm 38 sorry! She laughed and said thats not old at all!

I'm so worried about the space! We live in a three bed house. My son is in the box room he is 11 and my daughter has the bigger room she is 15 and taking her exams. 

When baby is born he/she is going in with us for first 6 months or so but how do I work rooms out with ages of kids?? Any suggestions. My only idea is to put my son in my daughters room and he can share with the baby regardless of sex of the new baby. Do you think this would be ok??? My head is all over the place at mo, my oh said im worrying about things I should't be thinking about at mo.Think all of us women run on overtime with silly worries dont we? xxxx


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/5/k/9776/preg.png


----------



## poppy666

Hi im 40 have 4 boys aged 17, 18, 19 & 7 months old... concieved youngest naturally after 6yrs of ntnp ( actually we went out for the weekend and got totally wrecked lol) bit of a shock but a lovely surprise. Now we are actively TTC for one more so youngest dont grow up an only child bc obviously his 3 brothers are a lot older :haha:

Good luck to everyone :hugs:


----------



## codegirl

Sounds like a good idea

I was 36 when we had our first and will be 38 with our second. As much as I love the support group I have here on BnB it would be neat to have a place for some of us "older" momma's too :thumbup:


----------



## Szaffi

I concieved no 1 after almost 2 years try at 33 - and now I'm turning 35 in a months, and no.2 is on the way without even trying!!!

It's not all about age!


----------



## 37andtrying

Im 37 and found out 2 days ago im execting....I have a son to previous marriage, he is 12yrs...
Im now with a new partner and we decided we would like one together but it happend 2nd month of trying. Now im freaking out...am I TOO OLD, how will my son react after 12 years on his own...OMG have I done the right thing??????????


----------



## Mizze

37andtrying said:


> Im 37 and found out 2 days ago im execting....I have a son to previous marriage, he is 12yrs...
> Im now with a new partner and we decided we would like one together but it happend 2nd month of trying. Now im freaking out...am I TOO OLD, how will my son react after 12 years on his own...OMG have I done the right thing??????????

Congratulations!! :baby::baby:

1) You arent too old - im 38 and there are women in all trimesters who are that age and older.
2) Your son will be fine! Again there are many on the pregnancy boards with much larger age gaps.
3) :hugs: yes of course you have. 

Mizze xx :kiss:


----------



## poppy666

lol you be fine with a 12yr age gap, i thought same with my other 3 being 17,18 and 19 but they love their little brother even tho they more like uncles to him 'hence why im ttc one more time' x


----------



## mum38of2

Im 38 and just found Im pregnant, its worrying me to death aswell as mine are girl 15 and boy 11. 

I've not even told my Mum yet! Im still scared to tell her at 38! xx


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/5/k/9776/preg.png


----------



## poppy666

Aww bet they be over the moon especially your daughter, my lads just said 'arnt you a bit old to be pregnant' when they found out :haha: but middle lad was very protective whilst i was PG x


----------



## mum38of2

poppy666 said:


> Aww bet they be over the moon especially your daughter, my lads just said 'arnt you a bit old to be pregnant' when they found out :haha: but middle lad was very protective whilst i was PG x

Thanks for your support. Its just all a bit scarey as well as very exciting!

Been gettng cramps in my right side last night and today, no bleeding though. Cant remember if this is what I had with my other 2 it was that long ago!

Just looked up on net and says its your uterus getting ready for baby.

Did you have any cramp symptons at beginning with your 7 month old?


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/5/k/9776/preg.png


----------



## poppy666

Yes i had loads i was so convinced my af was coming even when 6 days late & knowing i was PG... its just normal your body getting ready again for baby. Know what you mean id forgot everything with my other 3 pregnancies :haha:

Will admit it was more tiring after 30wks, but luckily korben arrived 11 days early & labour was amazing wasnt as painful as i remember with other 3. You'll be totally fine sweetie honest :hugs:


----------



## mum38of2

poppy666 said:


> Yes i had loads i was so convinced my af was coming even when 6 days late & knowing i was PG... its just normal your body getting ready again for baby. Know what you mean id forgot everything with my other 3 pregnancies :haha:
> 
> Will admit it was more tiring after 30wks, but luckily korben arrived 11 days early & labour was amazing wasnt as painful as i remember with other 3. You'll be totally fine sweetie honest :hugs:

Its still very early days af not due till Wed this week, tested fri cos my boobies looked different and had white discharge for over a week. 

I had a section with my last but that was 11 years ago, hoping that i'll be able to have a natural delivery all being well.

How did you cope with space? We're all yours still at home? My 11 year old boy has the box room, my daughter has the middle room. Gonna have to jiggle things about. Small things worry me, must be my hormones! lol :flower:


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/5/k/9776/preg.png


----------



## poppy666

Im sure if your pregnancy is running smoothly they be no reason why you wont be allowed to have a natural birth.

Eldest lad is in the Army so not at home other 2 at college, think im lucky being all boys, but 7mth old still in our room, after xmas may more one of the lads into front lounge & can put youngest in his own room.

Think you will just have to wait till you know what sex your baby is then other sibling will have to share, but if you have no room thats only suggestion that would work x


----------



## 37andtrying

mum38of2 said:


> Im 38 and just found Im pregnant, its worrying me to death aswell as mine are girl 15 and boy 11.
> 
> I've not even told my Mum yet! Im still scared to tell her at 38! xx
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/5/k/9776/preg.png



lol im scared to tell my mum too!!! she will not be happy. i have had conversations with her in the past about me wanting another and how i feel as though ive missed out doing it again. she didnt take it very well. she is of the belief that one is enough...in fact her exact words to me were 'we are having no more f...ing babies..I have want I want in my grandson, oh no it aint happening and if it did I wont have any feelings for it' 

I love my mum to pieces but really dreading telling her and to be honest cant get excited about being pregnant cos this is really preying on my mind.

sorry for ranting on


----------



## babesx3

CONGRATS TO ALL THE BFP'S!!!:happydance:

I'm 37 and my DH is 48..
just found out i'm pregnant again with my 5th baby!!:thumbup: thats in 5yrs!!! age really hasn't affected me and DH!!!!:thumbup:
sadly i lost my last baby, but feeling hopefull this time FX!!!:flower:


----------



## mum38of2

37andtrying said:


> mum38of2 said:
> 
> 
> Im 38 and just found Im pregnant, its worrying me to death aswell as mine are girl 15 and boy 11.
> 
> I've not even told my Mum yet! Im still scared to tell her at 38! xx
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/5/k/9776/preg.png
> 
> 
> 
> lol im scared to tell my mum too!!! she will not be happy. i have had conversations with her in the past about me wanting another and how i feel as though ive missed out doing it again. she didnt take it very well. she is of the belief that one is enough...in fact her exact words to me were 'we are having no more f...ing babies..I have want I want in my grandson, oh no it aint happening and if it did I wont have any feelings for it'
> 
> I love my mum to pieces but really dreading telling her and to be honest cant get excited about being pregnant cos this is really preying on my mind.
> 
> sorry for ranting onClick to expand...



lol Your mum sounds incredibly like mine!

When is you due date? Mine is 29th July.May be we could be buddies on here ?

We'll have to let each other know how we went on with our scarey mums hey? lol :hugs:


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/5/k/9776/preg.png


----------



## 37andtrying

I think im due somewhere between 25th and 27 july....Hey great I offically have a bump buddie !!!!!! 

When are you telling her?? I really think I need to get it over with cos its starting to get me down...and im not happy being pregnant because of it!!! I want to shout it from the roof tops but then I panic...all cos of mum!!! FFS im 37 lol


----------



## _Vicky_

Hi all 

I havent read all the threads so apologies if the thread has moved on but some hope for you all - I am 37 and conceived first month of trying - with twins!!!!!!! I carried intil 37+4 when they induced me and STILL no stretch marks. I have never felt better and couldnt have done this ten or fifteen years ago. 

sooooo I am proof that skin and body CAN cope with anything even at the grand old age of 36 lol

baby dust to all - I will read the whole thread when I get a minute (about 18 years time then lol) xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SassyLou

mum38of2 said:


> Congrats sassylou!
> 
> Just goes to show dont beleive everything you read!
> 
> As long as we are healthy and look after ourselves anything is possible.
> 
> So may people have said 38 isn't too old! I even appologised for my age when booking in for my first antenatal appointment! She wanted to book me in at 8.45 and I said I cant do that early got to get my kids to school. She said which primary school do they go to? I said no they go to high school! I'm 38 sorry! She laughed and said thats not old at all!
> 
> I'm so worried about the space! We live in a three bed house. My son is in the box room he is 11 and my daughter has the bigger room she is 15 and taking her exams.
> 
> When baby is born he/she is going in with us for first 6 months or so but how do I work rooms out with ages of kids?? Any suggestions. My only idea is to put my son in my daughters room and he can share with the baby regardless of sex of the new baby. Do you think this would be ok??? My head is all over the place at mo, my oh said im worrying about things I should't be thinking about at mo.Think all of us women run on overtime with silly worries dont we? xxxx
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/5/k/9776/preg.png



Thanks.

We have exactly same problem with space. But I'm a believer that things will always work themselves out. Not helpful I know, but best I can do.


----------



## SassyLou

mum38of2 said:


> Im 38 and just found Im pregnant, its worrying me to death aswell as mine are girl 15 and boy 11.
> 
> I've not even told my Mum yet! Im still scared to tell her at 38! xx
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/5/k/9776/preg.png



I was 39 in September and my boys are 21, 11 and 9, but to be honest when I told them I was pregnant in July (ended in MC) they were all so thrilled and excited that we realised that another child would be a really positive addition to our family.

And just like you I was scared to tell my mum, she was non too impressed and said 'what are you thinking of at your age'. I ended up telling her it wasn't her worry as I never ask her to have my kids so it wouldn't affect her :dohh:. She never said another word. We're now waiting to find out if everything is ok on our 12 wk scan before we tell her. I can't wait:haha:


----------



## Destiny2010

Blessed3X said:


> Wow, do I love this thread!! I'm Darcy, and a newbie.. my very first post. I have three boys, 8, 5 & 3. I have wanted #4 for quite some time, and all of a sudden my husband is on board (as of 2 days ago!). OMG, I am soooooo freaking excited I can barely contain myself!! Like more excited than when we were TTC for #1, I think!!
> 
> My first son took about 5 months to conceive, but I was very irregular, my second son was conceived on the second month, and then my third son was a surprise (bd one time and he 'withdrew'). I'm so very hopeful it happens quick this time too, as my DH has some very cold feet, and I'm afraid he's going to change his mind on me if he's allowed to dwell on it for long!!
> 
> I'm 35 years old, DH is 45 years old. He also has a 20-year old daughter.. I can understand his reservations for trying for baby #5 (#4 to me) with that said. I can't believe he is (somewhat) on board with me now.. Well, he's on board enough that we're trying :)
> 
> I'm so glad I found this forum and thread!! Oh, and we are like right at ovulation time right now. I believe I am going to ovulate, maybe on day 17.. I'm on day 12 now. I haven't temped, but I've been having 29 or 31 day cycles.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know every one!
> 
> Darcy

Blessed3x - Good Luck! Looking forward to the name change :winkwink:


----------



## mum38of2

37andtrying said:


> I think im due somewhere between 25th and 27 july....Hey great I offically have a bump buddie !!!!!!
> 
> When are you telling her?? I really think I need to get it over with cos its starting to get me down...and im not happy being pregnant because of it!!! I want to shout it from the roof tops but then I panic...all cos of mum!!! FFS im 37 lol

Well I did it! last night while I was at work by text! not a good idea I know but cowards way out. I just said sit down mum and read this text, Im pregnant and I dont want you to worry. We will be fine. Love you xxx. She text back "absoloutely flabergasted". Then I get a text saying I get enough stress with my 11 and 15 year old and what am I thinking of. She said she'd appreciated more if Id of told her instead of text so after work last night we went round. 

Basically she is worried im gonna be left on my own with 3 kids and my oh just reasured her its not gonna happen and he absolutely adores me and loves me to bits. She said good cos I like you! We were a bit gobsmacked! shes did say dont look at me for babysitting and when you go back to work dont look at me, I said I never ask you to help with the kids now and I wont start asking now. She said about my age and complications then went on to say why couldnt you wait a bit longer before you decided to have a baby together! I pulled her up on what she said and said exactly my age wont wait for noone. Im 38 and not 18 so dont speak to me like Im a kid.

I never depend on my Mum unlike my sister so in my defence thats a good thing.

Just go for it and get the thing over with and start enjoying your good news just like I did.:thumbup:

By the way I'm due 29th July! 

Good luck, let me know how you go on, sorry for the novel! lol xxx:hugs:


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;32/st/20110729/dt/5/k/fae6/preg.png


----------



## poppy666

Well said mum38of2 :thumbup: families who'd have them sometimes ey :haha:


----------



## 37andtrying

mum38of2.....so pleased you have got it out of the way!!! Im hopefully going to see her tonight. She has been away for a couple of days but I think she is due back today. Im so nervous about it. My mom will probably say the same things to me. Especally as my ex husband left me with a 2 year old 10 years ago. But as I have said we cant go through life not doing things for the fear of what might happen!!! 

I really hope I get to tell her today..Its spoiling the whole thing for me..I want to be excited and scream it from the roof tops but then my heart sinks!! My partner is going with me and Im gonna do it when my Mums partner is there. I know he will back me up. OOOOOh I so miss my dad right now. Wish I could talk to him, he would make it alright.

Please think about me tonight!! lol lets hope I get to tell her. Ive not told my 12 yead old yet either, been waiting till Ive told mum. Im not sure how he is going to take it. Its gonna be a shock im sure. Part of me feels guilty cos he is so use to being on his own having all the attention off everyone...OMG now Im blubbering...What am I doing?? 

Im gonna stop rambling now cos im boring myself lol 

Ill keep you posted and well done Mum38of2 im proud of ya x x x


----------



## mum38of2

37andtrying.... Dont worry I will defo be thinking of ya!

Even if she doesn't like it its tough! Plus you'll feel tonnes better knowing you've got it out in the open.

Just imagine if she'd of found out off someone other than you, then she would moan.

Dont worry about telling your 12 year old son. My daughter knew we was trying as she is 15 and is now VERY excited. My son is 11 and all he keeps sayin is it better be a boy! 

Kids take things on better than us and he will be over the moon im sure of it!

Once you've got your Mum told you can relax and enjoy being pregnant. After all thats what we've been desperately trying to do and now we are soooooo lucky, just remember that!

Love to you and Im wishing you all the luck in the world for today.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I have posted here a while ago. Just want to let all the preggo ladies know that I am excited for you. I hope to join you soon. I am 38 and when I get preggo it will be my 3rd and hubby's first. I had a TR (tubal reversal) in October. I have not told many people because they all say stupid things about my age. :brat: I am aware of my age and the pros and cons. 

Sending :dust: to those like me ttc and praying that the preggo ladies have a good health 9months that will bring them a beautiful healthy baby. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Evening ladies :)

I got a faint line on an IC today ladies :happydance: not getting too excited just yet, going to test again tomorrow i'll be 11dpo then :happydance: but if i am ive got to thank the Soy Isoflavones 1st cycle on it x


----------



## Destiny2010

Hello Ladies,

Well since I am the one who started this thread I think it would be best to share my news with all of you here.... I'm Pregnant! Yup thats right ME I'm Pregnant. I will be 36 in Dec and I like you have been TTC for a while now. 

Here is my story (I'll keep it brief)

AF was due Oct 22nd, felt the symptoms of AF but she didnt come for a visit. Oct 28 tried a CB pee test at home and the test came back negative. Nov 4th whet to the doc, also had a pee test which came back negative. Nov 5th, went for a blood test, it came back negative. Nov 11th I was back at the doctors again, this time the pee test came back positive. I went home and took another pee test on Nov 11th that came back positive. Nov 15th had a blood test and that came back positive too. So here we are.after weeks of confusion the doctors has come to the conclusion that were having a baby. 

So girls explain that...either I got pregnant like I was suppose to, during my week of ovulation back in October and the doctors couldnt detect it or I got Pregnant sometime on or after Nov 5th when I was no where near my ovulation time. The doctor called today told me that I am really early on in my pregnancy and dont know how far along I am so I need to go for an ultra sound. Kinda weird...thought I would share. 

Hopefully this story is one of inspiration and faith. I hope it picks up everyone spirits and provides some positivity. 

I wish all of you the best of luck; hopefully everyones dreams, wishes and prayers will soon come true. We are all on this journey together. My wish now is to have everyone else cross the finish line. 

Best of Luck!
Destiny


----------



## Destiny2010

poppy666 said:


> Evening ladies :)
> 
> I got a faint line on an IC today ladies :happydance: not getting too excited just yet, going to test again tomorrow i'll be 11dpo then :happydance: but if i am ive got to thank the Soy Isoflavones 1st cycle on it x


Poppy666 - Best of Luck! I hope you get positive news tomorrow! 
Keep us posted!


----------



## poppy666

Destiny thats an amazing story and must of been so frustrating being stuck in limbo, but a fantastic ending, congratultions and have a happy & healthy 9mths :hugs:

Will keep you posted thanks x


----------



## Alibobs

Destiny2010 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Well since I am the one who started this thread I think it would be best to share my news with all of you here.... I'm Pregnant! Yup thats right ME I'm Pregnant. I will be 36 in Dec and I like you have been TTC for a while now.
> 
> Here is my story (I'll keep it brief)
> 
> AF was due Oct 22nd, felt the symptoms of AF but she didnt come for a visit. Oct 28 tried a CB pee test at home and the test came back negative. Nov 4th whet to the doc, also had a pee test which came back negative. Nov 5th, went for a blood test, it came back negative. Nov 11th I was back at the doctors again, this time the pee test came back positive. I went home and took another pee test on Nov 11th that came back positive. Nov 15th had a blood test and that came back positive too. So here we are.after weeks of confusion the doctors has come to the conclusion that were having a baby.
> 
> So girls explain that...either I got pregnant like I was suppose to, during my week of ovulation back in October and the doctors couldnt detect it or I got Pregnant sometime on or after Nov 5th when I was no where near my ovulation time. The doctor called today told me that I am really early on in my pregnancy and dont know how far along I am so I need to go for an ultra sound. Kinda weird...thought I would share.
> 
> Hopefully this story is one of inspiration and faith. I hope it picks up everyone spirits and provides some positivity.
> 
> I wish all of you the best of luck; hopefully everyones dreams, wishes and prayers will soon come true. We are all on this journey together. My wish now is to have everyone else cross the finish line.
> 
> Best of Luck!
> Destiny

Congratulations that's fantastic news, made even better as you started this great thread!!! :yipee::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Chocciebutton

I have just found out last friday that I am pregnant at 38!!!!


----------



## mum38of2

poppy666 said:


> Evening ladies :)
> 
> I got a faint line on an IC today ladies :happydance: not getting too excited just yet, going to test again tomorrow i'll be 11dpo then :happydance: but if i am ive got to thank the Soy Isoflavones 1st cycle on it x

Oh thats fantastic news Poppy! Number 4 could be on the way! :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## mum38of2

Chocciebutton said:


> I have just found out last friday that I am pregnant at 38!!!!

Snap! Congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mum38of2

mum38of2 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies :)
> 
> I got a faint line on an IC today ladies :happydance: not getting too excited just yet, going to test again tomorrow i'll be 11dpo then :happydance: but if i am ive got to thank the Soy Isoflavones 1st cycle on it x
> 
> Oh thats fantastic news Poppy! Number 4 could be on the way! :happydance: xxxxxClick to expand...

Sorry Poppy my mistake Number 5!!! lol xxx


----------



## Mizze

Chocciebutton said:


> I have just found out last friday that I am pregnant at 38!!!!

Congratulations!! Im 38 too.

Mizze xx


----------



## poppy666

Yep number 5 and then im off to the Vets to be done :haha: Here's the piccy 11dpo and thanks to Soy i believe x Im nearly 41 in March Eeek x

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image014-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mum38of2

Congratulations poppy!!! thats a really clear :bfp: Really really pleased for you after all your adivce you gave me. :cloud9: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Funny enough im still thinking is it a evap or dodgy test lol Will have to do a digi when im due af Sunday to convince myself, Thanks sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mum38of2

poppy666 said:


> Funny enough im still thinking is it a evap or dodgy test lol Will have to do a digi when im due af Sunday to convince myself, Thanks sweetie :hugs:

I ran out same day and bought a digi one. I even got my daughter to come with me in the car and carry the wee in a plastic cup and wait in the car while nipped in boots! I said don't worry people will think its apple juice! How barmy am I. lol xx


----------



## poppy666

OMG Just choked on my coffee :rofl::rofl: oh soooooooooo funny, i could imagine what my son's would say if i did that lol. Im not due af till Sunday so will buy a digi tomorrow n take it saturday i think, give hCG time to build up more bc digi's are not as sensitive x

lol still laughing :haha:


----------



## Ginger1

Definitely a proper BFP, Poppy! Congratulations!!:happydance:


----------



## Ginger1

Congrats to Destiny as well!!:happydance:


----------



## poppy666

Ginger1 said:


> Definitely a proper BFP, Poppy! Congratulations!!:happydance:

Congratz to you too looks like your nearly due :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Alibobs

poppy666 said:


> Yep number 5 and then im off to the Vets to be done :haha: Here's the piccy 11dpo and thanks to Soy i believe x Im nearly 41 in March Eeek x

Congratulations Poppy! :happydance:


----------



## valdree

I posted this in another thread but it should be here really
A bit of cheer ladies, i was sterilized and had it reversed, they could only do 1 tube though and our chances were really low. I got pregnant on the 3rd month of trying at aged 38 and have a lovely son. It also looks like I am pregnant again after 1 month of trying, I will be 41 in 2 weeks.


----------



## poppy666

Congratulations sweetie :happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Congratulations to Poppy and Destiny!!! I am so excited for you.

Mumof2, your post about taking the pee with you was to funny. :haha:

We will not start actively trying until next month. I am so excited and want to start now. But dr that did my TR said wait 2-3 cycles. I guess to get your body back on track. :shrug:


----------



## Ginger1

> Congratz to you too looks like your nearly due

Even more due than I thought...my waters broke this morning!! Am currently at home getting more and more regular contractions...very scary!!


----------



## poppy666

Wooohoooo how exciting :happydance: with my last one my waters broke at 4am by 4pm my pains started, will feel weird being back over in 1,2 & 3rd Tri in the same year lol x

Keep us up to date sweetie xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hope all goes well with you Ginger. Please keep us posted.


----------



## maybethisit

Just wanted to say I was 40 in September, been ttc for about a year - just got a bfp on a frer, about to pass out with shock but before I do I thought I'd post this to show another one to prove that we've still got it in us!!


----------



## Mizze

Congratulations!! 

Mizze xx


----------



## maybethisit

Thanks!! Oh and by 'we' I mean all of us over 35s, not me and OH!! lol...xx


----------



## Mizze

maybethisit said:


> Thanks!! Oh and by 'we' I mean all of us over 35s, not me and OH!! lol...xx

:rofl:

I did know what you meant but:haha:
Mizze


----------



## ready4onemore

Does anyone know how Ginger is doing?


----------



## JustMeNewMom

Destiny2010 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am new to this site and I like a lot of people are stressing about trying to conceive over the age of 35. Is there a forum on this site that talks about people over the age of 35 who have conceived?
> 
> Some days my nerves just can take hearing how long its been for some people. I would like a place to go to where I can read something positive. A place that could help a person though their really bad days and the days when they feel like they are losing hope.
> 
> Please dont get me wrong I am not trying to offend anyone. I just want a place to go to where someone says.... Hey I'm 38 and I've tried for 1 yr and now I have a health baby XXX
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Signed:
> A little stress!

Hi Destiny

Yesterday I heard a friend of mine who is now 38 has just had twin boys who are now 5 weeks old, after one MC and 3 etopics over the past 3-4 years. She conceived the twins naturally. I was very delighted for her as she has been so unhappy for so long. She said to never give up and will try for another baby at some point as she'd like to have a girl as well.

It certainly inspired me and I hope it gives you some hope too. 

:dust:


----------



## JustMeNewMom

Destiny2010 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Well since I am the one who started this thread I think it would be best to share my news with all of you here.... I'm Pregnant! Yup thats right ME I'm Pregnant. I will be 36 in Dec and I like you have been TTC for a while now.
> 
> Here is my story (I'll keep it brief)
> 
> AF was due Oct 22nd, felt the symptoms of AF but she didnt come for a visit. Oct 28 tried a CB pee test at home and the test came back negative. Nov 4th whet to the doc, also had a pee test which came back negative. Nov 5th, went for a blood test, it came back negative. Nov 11th I was back at the doctors again, this time the pee test came back positive. I went home and took another pee test on Nov 11th that came back positive. Nov 15th had a blood test and that came back positive too. So here we are.after weeks of confusion the doctors has come to the conclusion that were having a baby.
> 
> So girls explain that...either I got pregnant like I was suppose to, during my week of ovulation back in October and the doctors couldnt detect it or I got Pregnant sometime on or after Nov 5th when I was no where near my ovulation time. The doctor called today told me that I am really early on in my pregnancy and dont know how far along I am so I need to go for an ultra sound. Kinda weird...thought I would share.
> 
> Hopefully this story is one of inspiration and faith. I hope it picks up everyone spirits and provides some positivity.
> 
> I wish all of you the best of luck; hopefully everyones dreams, wishes and prayers will soon come true. We are all on this journey together. My wish now is to have everyone else cross the finish line.
> 
> Best of Luck!
> Destiny

Just saw this, and so very happy for you Destiny!

Congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## 37andtrying

MUM38OF2
HIya sorry not been back with an update...yes I have told her and wasnt good lol...Ive sent you a private message....Let me know if you have got it x x


----------



## ready4onemore

37andtrying said:


> MUM38OF2
> HIya sorry not been back with an update...yes I have told her and wasnt good lol...Ive sent you a private message....Let me know if you have got it x x

I am sorry that this happy event in your life is not shared the same way by others. :hugs: Just remember it is a blessing to you and just recieve that way. I am not trying to be in your business just wanted you to know that I am praying for your continue happiness. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Well i planned to tell my 3 teenage lads when im 12wks, but stupid me who is a poasa left the positive pregnancy tests n digi in the kitchen at the weekend to take photo's and forgot to move them.... Too late two of my lads went in the come back out saying ' your not pregnant again mum are you?' :dohh: 

Didnt know where to put my face :haha:


----------



## BBgirl

hey BFP girls, congratulations! That's amazing news. Any hot tips for the rest of us? xxx


----------



## poppy666

Yes take Soy isoflavones and preseed :thumbup:


----------



## BBgirl

I have started Preseed this cycle, first time using it, I need it because I'm very dry. Do I need Soy isoflavones even if I have a regular cycle (it is 26 to 27 days long and I always get ovulation pain and one day of very obvious EWCM). I'm 41, have had 2 miscarriages in past 2 years and trying for first baby. Sometimes I feel despair.


----------



## poppy666

I have normal 28 day cycles and as far as im aware ovulate every month bc i feel it, im nearly 41 and just took it this cycle along with preseed n charting ( all for 1st time) worked for me & if you have a read on these threads its worked for so many women too :thumbup:


https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/387010-soy-isoflavones-poll.html


https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html


----------



## Ginger1

> Does anyone know how Ginger is doing?

Aww...thanks for asking!! I had a bit of an epic 22 hour labour, but little man is here safe and well and currently sleeping upstairs :)


----------



## poppy666

Awww congratulations sweetie, hope your ok after the labour :hug:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Congrats Ginger!

Destiny - hope we can help you out. The girls here all seem to be a good bunch.

Poppy - Congrats! Hope everything works out smoothly for you.

For those having trouble with your mothers - I sympathize with you. It can be hard when we want those who we consider important in our lives to share our joys with us and they don't. I had to move 3000 miles away from my mother to mostly get along with her. With so many other people being supportive, I gave up worrying about those who aren't. We are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Ginger1 said:


> Does anyone know how Ginger is doing?
> 
> Aww...thanks for asking!! I had a bit of an epic 22 hour labour, but little man is here safe and well and currently sleeping upstairs :)Click to expand...

Glad to know he made his entrance and is doing well.


----------



## ready4onemore

poppy666 said:


> Well i planned to tell my 3 teenage lads when im 12wks, but stupid me who is a poasa left the positive pregnancy tests n digi in the kitchen at the weekend to take photo's and forgot to move them.... Too late two of my lads went in the come back out saying ' your not pregnant again mum are you?' :dohh:
> 
> Didnt know where to put my face :haha:

Congrats hon.


----------



## poppy666

ready4onemore said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Well i planned to tell my 3 teenage lads when im 12wks, but stupid me who is a poasa left the positive pregnancy tests n digi in the kitchen at the weekend to take photo's and forgot to move them.... Too late two of my lads went in the come back out saying ' your not pregnant again mum are you?' :dohh:
> 
> Didnt know where to put my face :haha:
> 
> Congrats hon.Click to expand...

Aww thanks and good luck to you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mum38of2

37andtrying said:


> MUM38OF2
> HIya sorry not been back with an update...yes I have told her and wasnt good lol...Ive sent you a private message....Let me know if you have got it x x

No I never got it. Been looking out for you, you disappeared for a while. Hope your ok. Try and private message me again. xxxxxx


----------



## AustinGurrl

Destiny2010 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Well since I am the one who started this thread I think it would be best to share my news with all of you here.... I'm Pregnant! Yup thats right ME I'm Pregnant. I will be 36 in Dec and I like you have been TTC for a while now.
> 
> Here is my story (I'll keep it brief)
> 
> AF was due Oct 22nd, felt the symptoms of AF but she didnt come for a visit. Oct 28 tried a CB pee test at home and the test came back negative. Nov 4th whet to the doc, also had a pee test which came back negative. Nov 5th, went for a blood test, it came back negative. Nov 11th I was back at the doctors again, this time the pee test came back positive. I went home and took another pee test on Nov 11th that came back positive. Nov 15th had a blood test and that came back positive too. So here we are.after weeks of confusion the doctors has come to the conclusion that were having a baby.
> 
> So girls explain that...either I got pregnant like I was suppose to, during my week of ovulation back in October and the doctors couldnt detect it or I got Pregnant sometime on or after Nov 5th when I was no where near my ovulation time. The doctor called today told me that I am really early on in my pregnancy and dont know how far along I am so I need to go for an ultra sound. Kinda weird...thought I would share.
> 
> Hopefully this story is one of inspiration and faith. I hope it picks up everyone spirits and provides some positivity.
> 
> I wish all of you the best of luck; hopefully everyones dreams, wishes and prayers will soon come true. We are all on this journey together. My wish now is to have everyone else cross the finish line.
> 
> Best of Luck!
> Destiny

Destiny! How exciting for you!!! Wow... didn't know that was possible! 

New to this forum... but love reading the stories.. Am 38, TTC #1... I am in a somewhat similar situation, as was supposed to start 11/22... neg POAS on 11/22 & 11/24... blood test neg on 11/23... Dr just said to come back in a week if no AF... How did you survive the agony of waiting all that time???!!!
I feel quite certain I'm not pg, just wish dang AF would come already!!

Best of luck to all of you!!! Thanks for starting the thread.... :)


----------



## Destiny2010

AustinGurrl said:


> Destiny2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Well since I am the one who started this thread I think it would be best to share my news with all of you here.... I'm Pregnant! Yup thats right ME I'm Pregnant. I will be 36 in Dec and I like you have been TTC for a while now.
> 
> Here is my story (I'll keep it brief)
> 
> AF was due Oct 22nd, felt the symptoms of AF but she didnt come for a visit. Oct 28 tried a CB pee test at home and the test came back negative. Nov 4th whet to the doc, also had a pee test which came back negative. Nov 5th, went for a blood test, it came back negative. Nov 11th I was back at the doctors again, this time the pee test came back positive. I went home and took another pee test on Nov 11th that came back positive. Nov 15th had a blood test and that came back positive too. So here we are.after weeks of confusion the doctors has come to the conclusion that were having a baby.
> 
> So girls explain that...either I got pregnant like I was suppose to, during my week of ovulation back in October and the doctors couldnt detect it or I got Pregnant sometime on or after Nov 5th when I was no where near my ovulation time. The doctor called today told me that I am really early on in my pregnancy and dont know how far along I am so I need to go for an ultra sound. Kinda weird...thought I would share.
> 
> Hopefully this story is one of inspiration and faith. I hope it picks up everyone spirits and provides some positivity.
> 
> I wish all of you the best of luck; hopefully everyones dreams, wishes and prayers will soon come true. We are all on this journey together. My wish now is to have everyone else cross the finish line.
> 
> Best of Luck!
> Destiny
> 
> Destiny! How exciting for you!!! Wow... didn't know that was possible!
> 
> New to this forum... but love reading the stories.. Am 38, TTC #1... I am in a somewhat similar situation, as was supposed to start 11/22... neg POAS on 11/22 & 11/24... blood test neg on 11/23... Dr just said to come back in a week if no AF... How did you survive the agony of waiting all that time???!!!
> I feel quite certain I'm not pg, just wish dang AF would come already!!
> 
> Best of luck to all of you!!! Thanks for starting the thread.... :)Click to expand...


Hey AustinGurrl

When I was at the doc for the last time I really didint think I was preg. The doc even said I know this is getting annoying but its best to check. I remember sitting in the doctors room waiting for my results. I then hear the nurse say though the door to the doctor do you think she will be happy? My ears perked and then I thought nah she cant be talking about me I'm not preg. So really...who knows sometimes these tests are wrong. When I posted last I though I was a few weeks and now I am starting to think I am 6 weeks. My ultra sound is Friday, I will know sometime next week. So go figure.... :) Good Luck! Hopefully your story is like mine. Keep us posted!


----------



## mom2eight

I am new to this site as well but can tell you I was 41 when I had my last baby, baby before that I was 21... So it is possible I am 42 now and trying again this time seems a bit harder but dont give up!


----------



## flumpandme

Hi everyone 

im 37 years old and was not trying for a baby i was on the contraceptive pill but i am 18 + weeks pregnant. im thrilled now but it was a complete shock for both myself who has a 20 year old and an 18 year old and my OH who hasn't got children and didn't want them ( he has now changed him mind thankfully) 

i want to wish all you ladies who are actively trying to conceive a successful conception and healthy pregnancy and enjoy the trying whilst you can im sure once the little bundle of joy arrives your sex life will never be the same again lol


----------



## Capsicum

Congratulations Destiny!

I got pregnant when I was 36 years old and gave birth when I was 37. I'd had a miscarriage in 2008 but when we started trying again a few months later absolutely nothing was happening. Due to my age I didn't want to leave anything to chance and shot straight to the GP to and both my partner and I started to have fertility tests in conjunction with the local hospital. For me this included a test called a HSG where they inject dye into the fallopian tubes. As part of the investigations I also had a procedure called a hysterospcopy where they look into your womb via your cervix with a small camera. One month after this procedure I fell pregnant.

All I can say is: never give up hope and if you feel it is right for you, get to the GPs, tell them you have been trying for a long time and request that they do fertility testing.


----------



## Alibobs

Hi, I'm 37 and have been ttc #1 for 3 months and have just got my :bfp: I was convinced it wasn't going to happen for me this quickly, how wrong was I?! 
Good luck everyone and lots of :dust:


----------



## Blessed3X

Big congrats to you Alibobs! 

I posted in the other 35+ thread, I should have posted here too. I'm 35 years old, my husband finally jumped onboard with TTC. He jumped on board like the week I was ovulating (after a couple years of saying no)... So... we attempted, and SUCCEEDED. I can't believe it. So, we conceived the first month. I wasn't even sure when I was ovulating, just new it was around that week. We did the deed just twice. I am stunned..

Looks like my due date will be about August 9. How exciting but SCARY! I won't be telling my family until after we hear the heartbeat. Hopefully that will be the first week in January.


----------



## Alibobs

Blessed3X said:


> Big congrats to you Alibobs!
> 
> I posted in the other 35+ thread, I should have posted here too. I'm 35 years old, my husband finally jumped onboard with TTC. He jumped on board like the week I was ovulating (after a couple years of saying no)... So... we attempted, and SUCCEEDED. I can't believe it. So, we conceived the first month. I wasn't even sure when I was ovulating, just new it was around that week. We did the deed just twice. I am stunned..
> 
> Looks like my due date will be about August 9. How exciting but SCARY! I won't be telling my family until after we hear the heartbeat. Hopefully that will be the first week in January.

Wow how lucky were you! Big congrats to you too!
You're right its is scary but exciting. My due date will be about the same time, still to get it all confirmed though.
H&h 9 months to you!


----------



## Blessed3X

I'm a personal trainer, and my midwife is one of my clients :) I've e-mailed her and already told her the news.. I think I am going to wait until I'm around 9 / 10 weeks so hopefully we can hear the heartbeat at the first appointment. We have insurance, but it's not the best. And I don't think it's totally necessary to come in sooner.

We've got three healthy happy boys.. I'm hoping for pink this time, but of course will be truly blessed either way! One big step down (conceiving)..two more to go (heartbeat/get out of miscarriage territory..and birth!)


----------



## poppy666

Same here ive been blessed with 4 boys and got my fx for a little girl for my last, but thankful for what i get as long as its healthy x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Congrats to all with their :bfp: Hopefully more of us will join you soon.


:dust: For those in need. :winkwink:


----------



## future_numan

I had a tubal ligation reversal in May 08..we conceived Emily in June 09 and she was born in Feb 10..I am 38 and DH is 42...we are now in our second month TTC our last :baby:


----------



## mum38of2

Hi Girls,

I'm now 6 weeks pregnant, this is my 3rd pregnancy and i feel bloated and fat already! Does anyone else feel like this? :shrug:


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/5/k/9776/preg.png


----------



## poppy666

Yep i feel fat i cant fit into two pairs of my jeans already :shrug: no symptoms as yet apart from the odd nausea that dont last long x


----------



## mommaof3

was just reading this thread and wanted to share with every one I have an 18 year old daughter a 16 year old son then when I was 34 my dh and I starting trying to have a child together. I fell pregnant first try had a very uneventful pregnancy and gave birth to my son 2 days after turning 35 then we thought we needed one more lol we got pregnant on the second month trying. I just gave birth to another adorable boy one month before turing 38. I hated hearing all the are you crazy remarks your to old comments and people just negative in general. I knew getting pregnant at an older age had its risk but to be honest these last two were actually easier on me then when I was younger. I had no complications and delivered two very healthy little boys my Ob had me start geritol(low iron and thin uterine lineing) and start takeing folic acid and to have at least one serving of high fat dairy a day no douching and to wash with a dye and fragrance free soap. I love being an older mom I get some nasty looks sometimes asked if they are my grandkids(grr) but I dont let it bother me so please just stay postive it can and will happen for each of you HUGS and truck loads of baby dust to you all :)


----------



## Janie66

mommaof3 said:


> was just reading this thread and wanted to share with every one I have an 18 year old daughter a 16 year old son then when I was 34 my dh and I starting trying to have a child together. I fell pregnant first try had a very uneventful pregnancy and gave birth to my son 2 days after turning 35 then we thought we needed one more lol we got pregnant on the second month trying. I just gave birth to another adorable boy one month before turing 38. I hated hearing all the are you crazy remarks your to old comments and people just negative in general. I knew getting pregnant at an older age had its risk but to be honest these last two were actually easier on me then when I was younger. I had no complications and delivered two very healthy little boys my Ob had me start geritol(low iron and thin uterine lineing) and start takeing folic acid and to have at least one serving of high fat dairy a day no douching and to wash with a dye and fragrance free soap. I love being an older mom I get some nasty looks sometimes asked if they are my grandkids(grr) but I dont let it bother me so please just stay postive it can and will happen for each of you HUGS and truck loads of baby dust to you all :)

So nice to read everyones stories here, but its beyond me why anyone would give someone a dirty look for being an older mum??, if it was so against nature to be a mum when older, why does our bodies still allow us to fall pregnant then, bit stupid of those people to dish out dirty looks then isnt it, talk about thick with no intelligence people LOL


----------



## mumoffive

Well im 43 and havent had anybody say anything about my age i have to say! x


----------



## Lucy_girl

Thanks to everyone for sharing their stories, they give me hope and inspiration!! 

Congrat's to all the Mommy's and Mommy's to be :)


----------



## TaeBoMama

*mommaof3--*I know what you mean about folks asking if you are the grandmother. When my mom was 38 she gave birth to my sister (I was 16 at the time). I can't tell you how many folks would either come up to me and ask if the baby was mine, or ask my mom if she was the grandmother!! :devil: I don't know who was more irritated, me or my mother. I do remember telling my mom one day (after the 100th person asked if I was the mommy) that "If ONE more person asks me if this is my kid, I'm gonna deck them!" Anyway, congrats to you, and thank you for sharing your story with us. I love to hear positive stories from women of "advanced maternal age". :haha:


----------



## alyxzandra

Destiny2010 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am new to this site and I like a lot of people are stressing about trying to conceive over the age of 35. Is there a forum on this site that talks about people over the age of 35 who have conceived?
> 
> Some days my nerves just can take hearing how long its been for some people. I would like a place to go to where I can read something positive. A place that could help a person though their really bad days and the days when they feel like they are losing hope.
> 
> Please dont get me wrong I am not trying to offend anyone. I just want a place to go to where someone says.... Hey I'm 38 and I've tried for 1 yr and now I have a health baby XXX
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Signed:
> A little stress!

After being told I could never have children without IVF I conceived my first child at 39 years old without trying. My son is now 2 years old and he came 1 month before my 40th birthday. We are seeing if it happens again. Good luck.


----------



## SKATERBUN

I'm 37 and recently had my first baby (conceived at 36), want to WTT end of next year, I'd love a second baby. Took me a few weeks to conceive but guess i just got lucky :thumbup: expecting it to be harder next time, I'll be 38 but staying positive :winkwink:


----------



## Mamalg74

I am due June 25th with my fourth pregnancy...I conceived on October 2 and turned 36 on November 9th. My youngest child 14 and my oldest is 19. I had a tubal reversal at age 22 and had it reversed in May at age 35. My man and I weren't using any form of birth control and conceived within a few months..I was surprised I became pregnant so quickly and we are very excited to add a new baby to our family. Just wanted to share that even with tubal surgery, a natural conception is very possible after 35. I don't plan on using birth control after this baby is born..just going to see what happens!


----------



## Sevenladybugs

I'm 39 and expecting a very unexpected baby :) We conceived from BD 5 days before I O'd! (based on U/s dates and my symptoms of O). I was really shocked that at my age I got pregnant without trying so it's totally possible to get pregnant after 35 without it taking a long time! My older kids are excited about it, with the exception of my 16 yr old but I expected that reaction from him. I know once the baby is here he'll warm up to it.


----------



## Birdie747

I am 35 (36 in Feb) & I came off the pill at the beginning of May after being on it for 17 years, had my :bfp: on 22nd June. Couldn't believe it happened so quickly as been on the pill for so long & with being a bit older. Don't give up hope, stay positive, it can happen :winkwink:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Congrats to you all! Your stories give hope and I appreciate you sharing them. :flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

Mamalg74 said:


> I am due June 25th with my fourth pregnancy...I conceived on October 2 and turned 36 on November 9th. My youngest child 14 and my oldest is 19. I had a tubal reversal at age 22 and had it reversed in May at age 35. My man and I weren't using any form of birth control and conceived within a few months..I was surprised I became pregnant so quickly and we are very excited to add a new baby to our family. Just wanted to share that even with tubal surgery, a natural conception is very possible after 35. I don't plan on using birth control after this baby is born..just going to see what happens!

Thanks for sharing. I had a TR in October but your story brings me hope. Thanks.:hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Hi

This is my story:

I'll be 40 later this month. This is my third pregnancy: 1st in 1995 ended in m/c at 8w4d; 2nd in 1996 ended in a healthy boy (both with my ex-husband); and now I'm 8w3d (with my partner of 7 years).

My LMP was 14 October, I had the mirena coil removed 18 October and I ovulated 29 October. By 5 November I was 80% sure I was pregnant (nausea, sore boobs and constipation - sorry if TMI!) but got BFNs when I tested on 8, 10, 11 and 13 November. 

I reconciled myself to the fact it was wishful thinking and decided it was either the post-mirena hormones playing up or early menopause. Anyway, by 4 December AF still hadn't made an appearance and I was due to get some holiday vaccinations. I wanted to make sure I definitely wasn't pregnant so I decided to do a test (CBD) and it came up Pregnant 3+ straight away. Talk about shocked!!

So ladies, don't give hope. We got lucky first month trying after being a long term Mirena user. Fingers crossed baby sticks and all being well baby will be here in July.

As to how older children will react, my DS is very happy and excited about the news because (in his own words) (a) you won't be concentrating on what I'm up to all the time and (b) someone to help look after you in old age!!!

Pip x


----------



## Darlah

Oh what a wonderful group this is! I am feeling really good about life (new and old!) today after reading these posts. 
My history...
Married~ 1990
1st pregnancy/MC 2003 @age 33 (4mths TTC)
2nd pregnancy healthy boy [email protected] 38 (4mths TTC)
3rd pregnancy/MC 2010 @age40 (1 mth TTC)

So I have a beautiful boy who is 2 and we'd love to have another...after getting pregnant almost instantly in January of this year and losing it I really worry that it'll take a while this time. We tried for a couple of months right after this last MC but have put it off till this month to really give it our all...Doc says all is well although I would love to have lost a little weight she (Doc) doesn't seem to have a problem with it. Didn't really feel old until this week when I went for my first routine mammogram just to have it out of the way so I could TTC and when they ask if there was a chance of pregnancy I said "well, yes!". Threw everyone into a panic...me included. Had to have a blood test and I knew it would be negative as I hadn't even ovulated...trust me I know these things i told them...anyway as I was waiting for my negative test result I felt for the first time that older moms have a different set of rules to play by! On cycle day 11 hoping to ovulate soon so I can test on my 41st birthday on Dec28 So here's to us "older moms" I hope we all get healthy sticky BFP's SOON!


----------



## TaeBoMama

pip7890 said:


> As to how older children will react, my DS is very happy and excited about the news because (in his own words) (a) you won't be concentrating on what I'm up to all the time and (b) someone to help look after you in old age!!!
> 
> Pip x

 =D&gt; That's a good one! Congrats on your BFP!!!:happydance:


----------



## chubbin

Im 37, we conceived our 1st when I was 36. Here's the details:
- DH is 45, in recovery and has no children
- It took 11 months of using OPK's to conceive
- My cycles were approx 45 days long
- DH was working away during the week, so a couple of months we dtd nowhere near the positive opk. The month we conceived I drove up to where he was staying on the 2nd day of positive opk!
- The month we conceived was the first time I had ever experienced ewcm. We had been using pre-seed for about 4 months with no success.
- I drank 3 cups of green tea a day up to ovulation and walked lots more the month we conceived.
- I was addicted to pregnancy tests (internet cheapies). I did a test every day starting from 8 dpo. It wasnt positive until 13 dpo, and then very faint. first response and clear blue confirmed it on the same day.

HTH :) xx


----------



## Emx

I have been wanting to post on this thread for ages..

Am 37 and conceived Lani in July 2009 (at 36) after 2 weeks of trying (convinced it would take forever because of my age!) so please dont automatically assume the worst if you are +35! 


We had a pretty decent pregnancy despite being given a high risk for Downs Syndrome but have a very happy, healthy 8 month old now...

We will be TTC for number 2 in January so will be joining you all a bit more to share with you how things go this time x


----------



## Geminus

sunbeam said:


> hi all, im 43 and have 9 kids ranging from 23 to 8 months..i had my last 2 since turning 40 and am now considering number 10...god willing:happydance: ..

 God Bless you woman!!!!!!!! All I can say is Amazinggggggggggggggggggggg =D&gt; & Baby Dust to you.


----------



## Geminus

mum38of2 said:


> Im 38 and just found Im pregnant, its worrying me to death aswell as mine are girl 15 and boy 11.
> 
> I've not even told my Mum yet! Im still scared to tell her at 38! xx
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/5/k/9776/preg.png

 LOL I love this so I am not alone.. when and if I can conceive.. I will be definitely afraid to tell my mom and she is 80!! had me at 41 years of age .. Doctors told her she couldnt have anymore and to go "Play" and well of course there is a 6 year gap between my older sister and I.. and gets better.. there is a 12 year gap between the last of the first three she had so .. my mom says "NEVER" LISTEN TO DOCTORS FULLY.. because you and your sister are living proof that Doctors can be wrong.. =P however, I have my moments when a doctor is cruel because of your age.


----------



## zelda

just found out im pregnant, had a mc in july, and was taking a break this month( has the clear blue fertlity mointor an the drawer). im 37.


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Congrats Zelda! They says it often happens when we aren't trying. Good luck!


----------



## Omi

As one of the first people on here petitioning for an over 35 forum having an bfp forum on here certainly was something i was asking for as well. In fact, i wanted and got an over 35 ttc forum, but i would like to see not only the ttc and bfp section but also an over 35 pregnancy forum and an over 35 parenting forum. 

I learned (was pm'd by the owners, lol!) that they prefer direct messaging as a matter of suggestion as opposed to petitioning. Fact is, most of these things have usually occured to them and its just a matter of organisation. So my advice is, tell them what you suggest and fingers crossed.

I support you all the way!!

:hug: Omi xxx


----------



## WinterSun

Hi all, 

I have an 18 and 11(soon to be 12) year old, I am 36... Yesterday I got our much wanted BFP for our 3rd! I will be 37 when this baby is born! We are keeping it very quiet right now just in case but I do not mind admitting we are a little worried about telling a few certain people, mainly because we know they have shared the same TTC problems :( 

Everyone else will just think we are mad! Our eldest does know we wanted a 3rd and they thought it would be "cool" lol

Good luck to everyone, so many minefields and worries that it's lovely to be able to share with people who understand :0)


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations on your :bfp: Winter Sun

Pip x


----------



## TaeBoMama

WinterSun said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have an 18 and 11(soon to be 12) year old, I am 36... Yesterday I got our much wanted BFP for our 3rd! I will be 37 when this baby is born! We are keeping it very quiet right now just in case but I do not mind admitting we are a little worried about telling a few certain people, mainly because we know they have shared the same TTC problems :(
> 
> Everyone else will just think we are mad! Our eldest does know we wanted a 3rd and they thought it would be "cool" lol
> 
> Good luck to everyone, so many minefields and worries that it's lovely to be able to share with people who understand :0)

Congratulations!! :thumbup:


----------



## caroleb73

Hey Ladies

I am 37 (38 in May) and have just got my BFP this past week after TTC for 18mths. We were unexplained and finally tried IVF in London and luckily it worked first time. I am now very nervous and aware of the risks in the first trimester but trying to enjoy it.

I am going to see the OBY on Monday morning for my first check up and think I will be able to relax after that. Wanting to know if it is twins as I had 2 day 5 blastocycst put back in.


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations on your :bfp:

Pip x


----------



## WinterSun

Thank you all for the Congrats, big Congrats to you too Caroleb :) 

It's a nervewrecking time :( I had some brown discharge (sorry tmi!) last night when I wiped and a little this morning, makes my heart sink but I'm trying to stay sane and understand that many have this and it's ok. I am only about 4weeks 4/5 days. It's going to be a long 8 months if we are lucky enough to stay blessed xxx 


Happy new year all xxx


----------



## Catters

Congrats Carol on your :bfp: -- fantastic!!! :wohoo:

A bit of encouragment as well -- I have four children, two of which were born after I turned 35 -- it can be done! :hugs: Best of luck and tons of :dust: to all those TTC!


----------



## bigmomma74

Hi ladies, heres my story. I'm 36 nearly 37, and am 4 weeks pregnant with baby no 5. My last 'baby' is almost 8 now! We were trying for 11 months and had just had all the testing done when it happened very unexpectedly! We are over the moon!! We were told my FSH was high, and DH's sperm mobility was v low and had just about given up. We agreed to stop trying after this cycle so it just shows it can happen!! Don't stop believing!!


----------



## Vivienne

Hi all, I'm 35 will be 36 when I give birth. We conceived on our 4th attempt which took me by surprise and I'm about 5+3 along. Is anyone else experiencing morning sickness yet. Mine hit this week and it is horrible, all day, I feel so low and cannot do anything. I recently started a new job and so far have had to take most of the last week off as it's in retail and I'm on my feet 10 hours a day and there is no bathroom on the premises (it's in a mall and nearest toilet is ages away). My boss has been horrible and it's only been one week!! I dislike the job to be honest and feel like chucking it in as I'd rather concentrate on keeping me and bubs healthy.
I'm just so over it already and hope like hell it doesn't last another 8 months!


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls

My story - im 38 currently nearly 38 weeks pregnant with my third.

We started trying just over 18 months ago but unfortunately had 3 miscarriages in 9 months. I also had two previous miscarriages as well.

We underwent fertility testing and miscarriage testing and it appeared I had a blood clotting disorder, hubby was ok. I had already had two children with no probs so we didnt think there was any problems, how wrong were we.

After my ectopic in November last year we had a break for 3 months, I then waited one full cycle to get AF back to normal and hey presto in May 2010 got my BFP and my son is due in 2 weeks.

At no time has anyone from the medical profession mentioned my age even our fertility specialist seemed to scoff at the fact that women over a certain age had reduced fertility !!

So good luck to all and happy and healthy pregnancies xxxxx


----------



## Vivienne

Ok I've been dated wrong for due date!! I'm due August 17th which makes me over 7 weeks along, that explains the MS!! It hasn't started early it's bang on time!


----------



## hellbaby

Just HAD to pop back and let you all know that Kelly Preston (John Travolta's wife) has just given birth- aged 48!!


----------



## eatdrinkrun

Just wanted to post some encouraging news as well. I am 36 and just found out today, at 12 dpo that I am pregnant with #4. Wow it feels weird to write #4. I am praying for a healthy pregnancy and baby. 

My friend just had her 2nd child at 36. My SIL had my niece at 39 and is now pg with another niece at 41. 

I wish you all the best!


----------



## linzminz

Hi

I'm 37 and other half is 39 and we were ttc for 5 months when i found out I'm pregnant at the start of december. I'm 9 weeks and 3 days and feel really positive everything will go well.

I basically tried not to get too worried about whether everything was working properly and just kept an eye on my cycle and my fertile window and tried to stay calm and relaxed and not get stressed or worried, i got into the "if it happens it happens if it does'nt it was'nt meant to be" mindset and i found this helped me. I set myself a limit of conceiving by the end of the year and if not i would make an spp to go and see if i was fertile.

I was stunned when the test showed a positive result and i feel that by keeping relaxed about it i probably did myself a favour.

Good things happen to those who wait so they say so i;m sure it will all work out.

Stay Positive and good luck :thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

Big congratulations *eatdrinkrun*. How exciting.

Pip x


----------



## missisH

Hi
I'm 39 and will be 40 when I'm due (if all goes well)
Good luck to everyone it can happen x


----------



## virginialove

Hello,
I just want to introduce myself and tell everyone how helpful and informative this website has been for me during my journey to conceive. I am 35 and my DH is 36. We have been married for 1 year. I am a pharmacist and have extensive medical knowledge and thought that getting pregnant should be easy! Boy was I wrong!!! Here is my journey and I will tell you what I did (non-pharmacologically ) to get a BFP!!! You can do it too!

1st month: I take my OTC prenatal vitamins with an additional folic acid 800mcg everyday for the last 6 months. So, I am thinking, this should be a piece of cake! I have a 28 day cycle and I calculated my ovulation day. So, my DH and I had sex 2 days before ovuation and the day of ovulation. HPT RESULT: BFN!!!
I was shock! I was sure that I would be pregnant. How could I be so wrong?? So for the next month, I had to step up my game and I purchased an ovulation kit and a basal thermometer.

2nd month: I started to chart my basal temp every morning ( I am usually around 97.5 before ovulation). I begin the ovulation kit starting on day 10 and got my surge on day 11 and 12. So DH and I would BD on day 11, 12, 13 and 14. HPT RESULT: BFN!!!
Now I am getting very frustrated and kinda scared. Is it me? Is it him? What am I doing wrong? Why is this so hard? I would read for hours about other TTC posts and try to learn what other people are doing that worked. So for the 3rd month, I went ALL OUT!!!

3RD month: I am now armed with: ovulation kits, basal thermometer, in addition to prenatal vit and folic acid, I added the following:

1. Mucinex- take 1 tablet twice a day. This will increase an vaginal mucus.
2. Aspirin 81mg- this will help the blood circulation.. especially down there.
3. Vit C 1000mg twice a day. Studies have shown that it improves fertility.
4. Grape Seed- twice a day. This help increase Vit C absorption.
5. Fertile CM for Women- help improve vaginal condition for sperm survival
6. Pre-conception Tincture- just a bunch of herbal stuff
7. Evening Primrose Oil- help vaginal mucus
8. Fertilaid for Men- this is to help DH with sperm production
9. Viagra- to make sure DH performs when called upon!

I was determined this month to get pregnant!!! This time I decided to add a random day of BD on day Cd 7. I got a positive OPK on day 8 and 9. So we BD on day 7, 8,9,10,11. We would BD only in the evening right before bedtime. However, before BD, I would masterbate with vibrator and made sure I had an orgasm once or twice so that I can be adequately wet down there. I am usually very dry and felt that if I orgasmed before BD it would provide a good environment for the sperm to survive and well as make BD more pleasurable. Also, I could not orgasm during intercourse especially in the missionary position. After BD, I would keep my legs elevated for 30 minutes and would simulate "riding a bicycle" and "doing the splits". Afterwards, I would go straight to sleep. I would not even get up to pee. I just wanted to keep as much sperm as possible in my vagina.
It seems like this month I was ovulating 2 days earlier than I should! That is why the ovulation kits are very important!!!

Now I wait...TWW is the longest.

On CD 22, I got a dark brown blood spot on my undies! OMG, I thought I was getting my period!! I was so sad and bursted into tears!!! I was frustrated and was about to give up! For the last 3 months, my whole life revolved around TTC. I gave up sports, wine, alcohol, social events, New Years Eve... just in case I could be pregnant. I immediately became desperate and sad and a bag of mixed emotions. I didn't know what to do. But I could not give up. I had to step up my game EVEN MORE. I immediately ordered on Amazon: Conceive Plus lubricant, Instead Cups and ProXeed Plus for DH and a new Snowboard to go snowboarding that weekend!!! Since I am going to get my period, I might as well enjoy my favorite winter sport while I can. Let me tell you, I went just a little crazy and had to let off some frustration. Buying more fertility product gave me a sense of hope for next month and based on the reviews, I heard that Conceive Plus and Instead Cup are miraculous.

On CD 23, I thought I would be starting my period, but nothing came!!! I waited all day and still nothing. It was a one time spotting and I knew immediately, it was implantation bleeding. We decided to take a pregnancy test the next morning with the first urine. I did not sleep at all that night cuz I knew for sure I had implantation bleeding and therefore I could be pregnant!!! At 4:30am, I woke up DH and asked if we can take the pregnancy test (ClearBlue Digital) and OMG it was a BFP and 5 days before AF too.

I am not sure if all the vitamins, mucinex, fertility pills helped or not. However, I know for sure that giving myself and orgasm before each BD and keeping my legs elevated for 30 minutes then going straight to bed was the only thing I did differently in the last month. An orgasm relaxed your body, makes you wet down there giving the sperm a healthy environment. Also, keeping my legs elevated allowed to sperm to travel more easily to where they need to go. Going straight to bed and laying down allowed the sperm to stay in place and do what they needed to do besides dripping out.

I am sure all the pills and vitamins played a vital role too but who knows.

I hope my story has given you hope and important information. I am 35, so I am not a young chick anymore, so we need all the help we can get!!

Good luck everyone and don't give up!!!

ps. Btw, I will definitely plan on using the Conceive Plus, Instead Cups, and ProXeed right away when I try for baby #2!!!


----------



## Vivienne

virginialove said:


> Hello,
> I just want to introduce myself and tell everyone how helpful and informative this website has been for me during my journey to conceive. I am 35 and my DH is 36. We have been married for 1 year. I am a pharmacist and have extensive medical knowledge and thought that getting pregnant should be easy! Boy was I wrong!!! Here is my journey and I will tell you what I did (non-pharmacologically ) to get a BFP!!! You can do it too!
> 
> 1st month: I take my OTC prenatal vitamins with an additional folic acid 800mcg everyday for the last 6 months. So, I am thinking, this should be a piece of cake! I have a 28 day cycle and I calculated my ovulation day. So, my DH and I had sex 2 days before ovuation and the day of ovulation. HPT RESULT: BFN!!!
> I was shock! I was sure that I would be pregnant. How could I be so wrong?? So for the next month, I had to step up my game and I purchased an ovulation kit and a basal thermometer.
> 
> 2nd month: I started to chart my basal temp every morning ( I am usually around 97.5 before ovulation). I begin the ovulation kit starting on day 10 and got my surge on day 11 and 12. So DH and I would BD on day 11, 12, 13 and 14. HPT RESULT: BFN!!!
> Now I am getting very frustrated and kinda scared. Is it me? Is it him? What am I doing wrong? Why is this so hard? I would read for hours about other TTC posts and try to learn what other people are doing that worked. So for the 3rd month, I went ALL OUT!!!
> 
> 3RD month: I am now armed with: ovulation kits, basal thermometer, in addition to prenatal vit and folic acid, I added the following:
> 
> 1. Mucinex- take 1 tablet twice a day. This will increase an vaginal mucus.
> 2. Aspirin 81mg- this will help the blood circulation.. especially down there.
> 3. Vit C 1000mg twice a day. Studies have shown that it improves fertility.
> 4. Grape Seed- twice a day. This help increase Vit C absorption.
> 5. Fertile CM for Women- help improve vaginal condition for sperm survival
> 6. Pre-conception Tincture- just a bunch of herbal stuff
> 7. Evening Primrose Oil- help vaginal mucus
> 8. Fertilaid for Men- this is to help DH with sperm production
> 9. Viagra- to make sure DH performs when called upon!
> 
> I was determined this month to get pregnant!!! This time I decided to add a random day of BD on day Cd 7. I got a positive OPK on day 8 and 9. So we BD on day 7, 8,9,10,11. We would BD only in the evening right before bedtime. However, before BD, I would masterbate with vibrator and made sure I had an orgasm once or twice so that I can be adequately wet down there. I am usually very dry and felt that if I orgasmed before BD it would provide a good environment for the sperm to survive and well as make BD more pleasurable. Also, I could not orgasm during intercourse especially in the missionary position. After BD, I would keep my legs elevated for 30 minutes and would simulate "riding a bicycle" and "doing the splits". Afterwards, I would go straight to sleep. I would not even get up to pee. I just wanted to keep as much sperm as possible in my vagina.
> It seems like this month I was ovulating 2 days earlier than I should! That is why the ovulation kits are very important!!!
> 
> Now I wait...TWW is the longest.
> 
> On CD 22, I got a dark brown blood spot on my undies! OMG, I thought I was getting my period!! I was so sad and bursted into tears!!! I was frustrated and was about to give up! For the last 3 months, my whole life revolved around TTC. I gave up sports, wine, alcohol, social events, New Years Eve... just in case I could be pregnant. I immediately became desperate and sad and a bag of mixed emotions. I didn't know what to do. But I could not give up. I had to step up my game EVEN MORE. I immediately ordered on Amazon: Conceive Plus lubricant, Instead Cups and ProXeed Plus for DH and a new Snowboard to go snowboarding that weekend!!! Since I am going to get my period, I might as well enjoy my favorite winter sport while I can. Let me tell you, I went just a little crazy and had to let off some frustration. Buying more fertility product gave me a sense of hope for next month and based on the reviews, I heard that Conceive Plus and Instead Cup are miraculous.
> 
> On CD 23, I thought I would be starting my period, but nothing came!!! I waited all day and still nothing. It was a one time spotting and I knew immediately, it was implantation bleeding. We decided to take a pregnancy test the next morning with the first urine. I did not sleep at all that night cuz I knew for sure I had implantation bleeding and therefore I could be pregnant!!! At 4:30am, I woke up DH and asked if we can take the pregnancy test (ClearBlue Digital) and OMG it was a BFP and 5 days before AF too.
> 
> I am not sure if all the vitamins, mucinex, fertility pills helped or not. However, I know for sure that giving myself and orgasm before each BD and keeping my legs elevated for 30 minutes then going straight to bed was the only thing I did differently in the last month. An orgasm relaxed your body, makes you wet down there giving the sperm a healthy environment. Also, keeping my legs elevated allowed to sperm to travel more easily to where they need to go. Going straight to bed and laying down allowed the sperm to stay in place and do what they needed to do besides dripping out.
> 
> I am sure all the pills and vitamins played a vital role too but who knows.
> 
> I hope my story has given you hope and important information. I am 35, so I am not a young chick anymore, so we need all the help we can get!!
> 
> Good luck everyone and don't give up!!!
> 
> ps. Btw, I will definitely plan on using the Conceive Plus, Instead Cups, and ProXeed right away when I try for baby #2!!!

Can I just say WOW!!!!! A well-armed woman!! Congratulations!!:happydance:


----------



## BBgirl

hi virginialove. I like your style! Congratulations. Your journey reminds me of my own. I'm 41 and have had 2 miscarriages, still trying for my first. But I did conceive really quickly before, each time it only took 2 cycles. What worked for me is the same as you: legs up vertically for 30 mins. I've been trying for 3 cycles now, no luck so far. I also take EPO, 3000mg daily, CD1 to ovulation, last cycle it made a phenomenal difference to my mucus. I'm now thinking of ordering another supplement for my OH - I noticed you had ordered 2 different ones, why those 2? And is it beneficial to take an extra 800mcg of folic acid? I've been using Preseed the past 3 cycles, going for Conceive Plus this cycle for the first time. My OH takes Cialis for performance. Good luck with your pregnancy! x


----------



## peacebaby

virginialove said:


> Hello,
> I just want to introduce myself and tell everyone how helpful and informative this website has been for me during my journey to conceive. I am 35 and my DH is 36. We have been married for 1 year. I am a pharmacist and have extensive medical knowledge and thought that getting pregnant should be easy! Boy was I wrong!!! Here is my journey and I will tell you what I did (non-pharmacologically ) to get a BFP!!! You can do it too!
> 
> 1st month: I take my OTC prenatal vitamins with an additional folic acid 800mcg everyday for the last 6 months. So, I am thinking, this should be a piece of cake! I have a 28 day cycle and I calculated my ovulation day. So, my DH and I had sex 2 days before ovuation and the day of ovulation. HPT RESULT: BFN!!!
> I was shock! I was sure that I would be pregnant. How could I be so wrong?? So for the next month, I had to step up my game and I purchased an ovulation kit and a basal thermometer.
> 
> 2nd month: I started to chart my basal temp every morning ( I am usually around 97.5 before ovulation). I begin the ovulation kit starting on day 10 and got my surge on day 11 and 12. So DH and I would BD on day 11, 12, 13 and 14. HPT RESULT: BFN!!!
> Now I am getting very frustrated and kinda scared. Is it me? Is it him? What am I doing wrong? Why is this so hard? I would read for hours about other TTC posts and try to learn what other people are doing that worked. So for the 3rd month, I went ALL OUT!!!
> 
> 3RD month: I am now armed with: ovulation kits, basal thermometer, in addition to prenatal vit and folic acid, I added the following:
> 
> 1. Mucinex- take 1 tablet twice a day. This will increase an vaginal mucus.
> 2. Aspirin 81mg- this will help the blood circulation.. especially down there.
> 3. Vit C 1000mg twice a day. Studies have shown that it improves fertility.
> 4. Grape Seed- twice a day. This help increase Vit C absorption.
> 5. Fertile CM for Women- help improve vaginal condition for sperm survival
> 6. Pre-conception Tincture- just a bunch of herbal stuff
> 7. Evening Primrose Oil- help vaginal mucus
> 8. Fertilaid for Men- this is to help DH with sperm production
> 9. Viagra- to make sure DH performs when called upon!
> 
> I was determined this month to get pregnant!!! This time I decided to add a random day of BD on day Cd 7. I got a positive OPK on day 8 and 9. So we BD on day 7, 8,9,10,11. We would BD only in the evening right before bedtime. However, before BD, I would masterbate with vibrator and made sure I had an orgasm once or twice so that I can be adequately wet down there. I am usually very dry and felt that if I orgasmed before BD it would provide a good environment for the sperm to survive and well as make BD more pleasurable. Also, I could not orgasm during intercourse especially in the missionary position. After BD, I would keep my legs elevated for 30 minutes and would simulate "riding a bicycle" and "doing the splits". Afterwards, I would go straight to sleep. I would not even get up to pee. I just wanted to keep as much sperm as possible in my vagina.
> It seems like this month I was ovulating 2 days earlier than I should! That is why the ovulation kits are very important!!!
> 
> Now I wait...TWW is the longest.
> 
> On CD 22, I got a dark brown blood spot on my undies! OMG, I thought I was getting my period!! I was so sad and bursted into tears!!! I was frustrated and was about to give up! For the last 3 months, my whole life revolved around TTC. I gave up sports, wine, alcohol, social events, New Years Eve... just in case I could be pregnant. I immediately became desperate and sad and a bag of mixed emotions. I didn't know what to do. But I could not give up. I had to step up my game EVEN MORE. I immediately ordered on Amazon: Conceive Plus lubricant, Instead Cups and ProXeed Plus for DH and a new Snowboard to go snowboarding that weekend!!! Since I am going to get my period, I might as well enjoy my favorite winter sport while I can. Let me tell you, I went just a little crazy and had to let off some frustration. Buying more fertility product gave me a sense of hope for next month and based on the reviews, I heard that Conceive Plus and Instead Cup are miraculous.
> 
> On CD 23, I thought I would be starting my period, but nothing came!!! I waited all day and still nothing. It was a one time spotting and I knew immediately, it was implantation bleeding. We decided to take a pregnancy test the next morning with the first urine. I did not sleep at all that night cuz I knew for sure I had implantation bleeding and therefore I could be pregnant!!! At 4:30am, I woke up DH and asked if we can take the pregnancy test (ClearBlue Digital) and OMG it was a BFP and 5 days before AF too.
> 
> I am not sure if all the vitamins, mucinex, fertility pills helped or not. However, I know for sure that giving myself and orgasm before each BD and keeping my legs elevated for 30 minutes then going straight to bed was the only thing I did differently in the last month. An orgasm relaxed your body, makes you wet down there giving the sperm a healthy environment. Also, keeping my legs elevated allowed to sperm to travel more easily to where they need to go. Going straight to bed and laying down allowed the sperm to stay in place and do what they needed to do besides dripping out.
> 
> I am sure all the pills and vitamins played a vital role too but who knows.
> 
> I hope my story has given you hope and important information. I am 35, so I am not a young chick anymore, so we need all the help we can get!!
> 
> Good luck everyone and don't give up!!!
> 
> ps. Btw, I will definitely plan on using the Conceive Plus, Instead Cups, and ProXeed right away when I try for baby #2!!!

Well done and congratulations ! May you have a happy, healthy and beautiful 9 months!. Can I ask about the asprin - was that for you or DH or both of you? Also, could you lets us know what herbal brand the pre-conception tincture was. Many thanks !


----------



## knitbit

I'm 38 and I'm TTC my third child. I had my first was at 33 and my second at 35. I'm 38 and recently lost one in Nov. All were first try babies. Kind of nuts really, but I feel really blessed.

I read an article a while back on low fat dairy products hurting fertility and it made me wonder... I never opt for low fat. I am not heavy by any means, but with two young boys in the house, we don't skimp on the butter and healthy oils. I also have taken fish oil for years and avoid trans fats like the plague. I really think that having healthy oils in your diet helps. My cholesterol is super low too... 

Hope everyone has the best success TTC this year.


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi,

I thought I would share more hope!

I have had 2 of my 5 babies after 35, the first only took 3 months of poas to check ovulation and i got a bfp, I was 35.
My youngest is 3 months old, It took me 9 months ttc her, i used the pre seed, instead cups, and I used a turkey baster when dh's back went when i was ovulating and i was not going to miss a month! 
I had Rosie in September, and I was 38 in December.

Never give up, try everything possible, and it seems to happen when you least expect it to!! 

Good luck xx:hugs:


----------



## sleonie

Im 35, just got my first bfp today!!! (at approx 9 DPO!!)

I was diagnosed with PCOS about 4 years ago, and in my 20's I had an unplanned pregnancy that ended in MC...

Back to today's results!!! My DH and I have only been trying for one month
to actively time our intercourse to ttc. We havent changed anything else, maybe I have improved my diet abit (no alcohol, less caffeine and more fruit and veg) but apart from that we havent really changed anything... and in our first month we have been extremely blessed and lucky...

Don't listen to what people say about being over 35, or about the various medical problems you may have - positivity is the way forward!


----------



## newbabymomma

Hey everyone,
I am 39 and am pregnant with my first! Hubby and I just began trying to conceive 5 months ago so it didn't take long. I was late to start trying, as it took forever to meet Mr. Right. If you're healthy, don't let the whole "over 35" thing freak you out. I chose not to listen to all the negativity. Stress makes it harder to coneive. Good luck everyone!


----------



## sleonie

Congrats newbabymama!!

When are you due? Have you been to the docs for a blood test yet?

I'm very new to being pregnant too - i think im due around Sept 28th, but i want to wait to have that confirmed by scan or whatever they do to judge your dates!

I am 4.4 weeks today, I feel REALLY exhausted and emotional - waiting for hubby to come home from work is a nightmare. I need some emotional support! lol...


----------



## marie73

Well I'm sitting here posting this with our beautiful 3 month old on my lap. We conceived just after I'd turned 36 after 2 months of 'trying' - we only dtd once or twice around the time of ovulation on the month we conceived. I'd expected it to take ages due to all the negative reports in the media and also as my mom and dad tried for many years to conceive me. Pregnancy was fairly easy although I worried terribly about my nuchal scan, again due to negativity in the media but my risk was lower than that of a 15 year old! Our daughter is a delight to us both and I hope to do it all again in the future. I agree with the suggestion for a forum for older moms - I feel old compared to many of those in baby club! In fact I could be their mom - how scary!


----------



## Monica1

Hi there,

Am 37 soon to be 38 and I got pregnant 3 months after I removed my IUD. There is hope...you are not too old. I intend to have another.


----------



## tigs

I haven't read the whole thread.. but thought I would share that the first month I dtd at the point of ovulation - I got my BFP...

I only 'attempted' for 2 months (the first month I couldnt DTD until a few days after ovulation - due to OH's work patterns)

I'm 35... so it is not always a struggle

good luck ladies and BABY DUST TO YOU ALL :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I was 36 when we conceived Zoëlle the very first month of trying (after charting for 3 months and knowing exactly when I ovulate!). Hope we're this lucky for #2!!!


----------



## nursebetty

I'm so glad I stumbled onto this forum. I turned 35 in September and trying to wait a few more months to try as I am in college right now, due to graduate in the fall. My husband has been ready to try for awhile now, but if I actually do get pregnant right away I don't want to be ready to deliver when it's close to my graduation date. I do worry about my age at times, but then I see the posts on here, and I feel better about it. I'm more concerned about complications with then pregnancy itself than about conceiving, although I know women are having healthy pregnancies even later in life these days. Still, this forum gives me hope and settles my nerves a little. Thanks!

PS- I'm new to this, so a lot of the abbreviations leave me perplexed. Anyone have a list I can use for a reference somewhere?


----------



## nursebetty

I actually just figured out where to look for the abbreviations. I guess I should have looked around a little more before posting. :)


----------



## cb1

Hi all, what a great thread - just wanted to share my story. We started TTC just after I turned 36, and it took us just over a year of trying to conceive our son who is now 8 months old. I'm now 38, and have just found out I'm pregnant with our second child (still in shock, as we weren't really trying!) I'll be 39 when this one's born in October.


----------



## TaeBoMama

cb1 said:


> Hi all, what a great thread - just wanted to share my story. We started TTC just after I turned 36, and it took us just over a year of trying to conceive our son who is now 8 months old. I'm now 38, and have just found out I'm pregnant with our second child (still in shock, as we weren't really trying!) I'll be 39 when this one's born in October.

Great news! Congrats! And thanks for sharing. :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Congrats cb1!!! Hoping to join you soon, just stopped contraception in the hopes of being blessed with a #2


----------



## jcg0506

I'm 35 and just got my BFP after four months of TTC after a mc, when I conceived the first month of trying. Sometimes all the literature makes 35 seem like a magic number, and the day you turn 35 your fertility drops. Its just an average; some people are fertile for much longer, some have problems even in their 20s.


----------



## Geminus

I'm 38 just got my BFP today I was so shocked I took 4 test and then ran off to the doctor and they sent me to the lab for blood work to confirm *totally shocked* been ttc since August!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Congrats, Geminus!


----------



## pip7890

Geminus said:


> I'm 38 just got my BFP today I was so shocked I took 4 test and then ran off to the doctor and they sent me to the lab for blood work to confirm *totally shocked* been ttc since August!

Congratulations!

Pip x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Pip,

It is so lovely to see you here. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## gaer

I was 35 and got pregnant by surprise last year! I now have a 14 month old. I know two others over 35 that had surprises last year as well, one lady who was told 12 years ago she would NEVER concieve. She is very happy with her new son. 
There is hope for over 35's. :)


----------



## daffodil108

Thanks for this forum! This makes me feel more at ease.


----------



## pip7890

ciarhwyfar said:


> Pip,
> 
> It is so lovely to see you here. I hope you are doing well.

Hello

Yes, I'm fine. Trying to keep my stress levels low and not get hung up on TTC! Easier said than done!

How are you?

Pip x


----------



## CeeCee

I am new to the forum and it very comforting to know that there are so many other women over the age of 35 who are trying to conceive.

I am 42 and a mother of 4, my youngest is 9 and my oldest is 20. I was just recently told my estrogen is low so I am right at the start of perimenopause. I havent had a period for over 4 months. I was told that I probably will get my periods back and I could ovulate at anytime. My husband and I have been using birth control and we just recently decided to stop. We figure if it happens it will and if not then it was meant to be. 

I spent so many years wishing my period away and now I wish it would come back at least so I know when I ovulate. It really sucks getting old:growlmad:


----------



## 2Gr8tDaneMom

I used birth control pills for years with no breaks. I stopped taking them for a whole year about 2 years ago to see if my cycles would be regular naturally, and they definately were! I went back on the pill for another year (we were not ready to start trying yet) and just last fall after not taking them for a couple of months, we started trying in November and now I am 9 weeks pregnant. Beginner's luck maybe? Anyway, I feel like having a positive attitude in light of all of the negative comments from people about women in their 40's trying to conceive really helped me alot, and I'm sure there was some luck involved too lol. Now I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well throughout the pregnancy and staying positive every day. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## carrieanne

well im 43 and my 3 youngest i have 5 who are 6, 3 and 7 months i had them at 37 40 and 42 i was 27 when i had my 1st and was consided an older mum then lol so being over 35 doesnt mean you cant have a baby i hope this helps some of you and ya never no may go for an even no 6 xxxxxxx


----------



## pip7890

carrieanne said:


> well im 43 and my 3 youngest i have 5 who are 6, 3 and 7 months i had them at 37 40 and 42 i was 27 when i had my 1st and was consided an older mum then lol so being over 35 doesnt mean you cant have a baby i hope this helps some of you and ya never no may go for an even no 6 xxxxxxx

Hello Carrieanne.

I'm 40 and my son was born when I was three weeks short of 26. The hospital treated me as an older mum too! By the time I conceive my next one I'll be positively ancient using their dating methods!!!!

Pip x


----------



## emmae72

What a wonderful thread, I had my first daughter when i was 36, 6 days short of my 37th birthday and my second daughter when i was 38, we are ttc#3, will know in a few days in we are pregnant, both my pregnancies were first time tries, I feel very blessed:)


----------



## Dazhell

Hello ladies, im not sure if I am inspired or feeling worse, I just trawled through this entire thread and I am the OLDEST :blush: without writing five pages I will try to tell my story in brief. I am 44 , have 3 sons aged 24,22 and 19 all from my first marriage, I have been re married for 7years (hubby is 38) we always wanted a baby (he has no children of his own) but have had too much to deal with since we married. The hardest being my middle son suffering severe brain injuries aged 18. Fast forward to now .... had my mirena coil removed last March, it was 7 months until October when I finally had a visit from AF, she hasn't been since. I am going to my GP tomorrow and hope that he is more interested than the one I visited last year who simply took my blood and announced all normal "for my age" which tells me nothing! Im taking preconception vits and folic acid. I am fit and healthy, just had a very stressful and traumatic few years.

Thanks for reading "oldest in town" x x


----------



## truly_blessed

Hi Dazhell

I'm sure I saw at least one other lady in this forum over 44, was maybe 6 months ago but there was definately 1 here, just can't remembr her name or age. You're still a spring chicken xx


----------



## pip7890

Hello Dazhell

There are a couple of other groups that you may be interested in taking a look at:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/355138-ttc-40-plus-lets-share-ups-downs.html which is for those TTC aged 40 and over.

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/414504-official-ex-mirena-thread.html which is for those TTC after a Mirena removal

I'm a member of both so maybe see you over there.

Pip x


----------



## zucchini

Hi everyone, I got my bfp this week and I'm 39. It is baby no.2 but it has been a long road of TTC - two years, clomid, IUI and a blocked tube to boot! So if you want to check out the details I posted in the BFP section, here is the link:

https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/541335-clomid-iui-one-tube-39yo-bfp.html

Much, much babydust to everyone, and thank you ladies for this thread. It gave me a lot of hope over the last few months and the support has really helped.


----------



## Moonrat

Congrats thats brilliant news Here's to a BIG BOUNCING BELLY! X :happydance:


----------



## Reb S

Love this thread! keep it up ladies x


----------



## madmax

Well I am 36 almost 37! Had DS at 21 and DD at 31 and now expecting number 3! What you need is a really great doctor to talk too! My doc was an older mum and believes that age is just a number! I have had close friends that have had them at (friend one) 37,38,39 and 40! second friend 39, third friend 43! and another friend at 42! So please don't despair. Yes it might take a little longer, you need to look after yourself really well! I used to love my vino!! Looking back both DH and I were doing too much of it (both have really stressful jobs) not really a decent excuse! So I decided I was going to have a drink one night a week and that was it, next thing you know BFP, did have accupuntue too, which I would strongly advise, made me really positive about TTC. POSITIVE MENTAL ATTITUDE! Try it, it works!!!!

Sending loads of baby dust to all.


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Hey all,

My last pregnancy I was kind of treated like an older mom at 39 with trying to get me to do all the of invasive tests from my first appointment and all. Now that I am expecting my (hopefully) third and final child at 42, the clinic I am going to now is treating me just like another pregnant mom. The clinic you go to can make a really big difference. I like my doctor here much better as well so I am glad that I changed where I am going.

For those of you who have been trying for six months or less, try to remember that it can take up to 12 months on _average _for a couple supposedly in the prime age for conception. It took us 13 months total with 11 months after an early miscarriage.

My OH has been wonderful putting up with all of my complaining and stuff but to be honest, compared to my two girls, this one has been pretty easy so far. I am having much, much less m/s and mostly am really tired a lot. Having a toddler can increase that as well though. I wonder if that means we are expecting a boy? We pretty much decided that we would keep this one a mystery until arrival.

I hope everyone else is doing well and can't wait to see more of you over in the pregnancy section. I tell you, those young girls have no idea about a lot of things. :winkwink:


----------



## Monica1

Hi there, Had three positive prgnancy tests...waiting to have confirmation by doc via blood test. I should be about 4 weeks but nothing showed up on scan. Fingers x.

Hope everything is ok. Amstill 37+years old.


----------



## vkj73

i turned 37 april 2010 and had our little girl june 2010.

summer 2009 i did acupuncture, started cleansing, and changing my diet.
then early september i tried the cbfm. i got pregnant late sept./early oct.

i'm almost 38, and go back and forth each day about having #2.

hearing from the 35+ set is really helpful!


----------



## bubbywings

Destiny2010 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am new to this site and I like a lot of people are stressing about trying to conceive over the age of 35. Is there a forum on this site that talks about people over the age of 35 who have conceived?
> 
> Some days my nerves just can take hearing how long its been for some people. I would like a place to go to where I can read something positive. A place that could help a person though their really bad days and the days when they feel like they are losing hope.
> 
> Please dont get me wrong I am not trying to offend anyone. I just want a place to go to where someone says.... Hey I'm 38 and I've tried for 1 yr and now I have a health baby XXX
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Signed:
> A little stress!

Hey I'm 38. We tried for a month and I conceived at 37, delivered at 38 in November 2010. November of 2009 I had a miscarriage. We had tried for a month that time too. We had a healthy baby boy at 39 weeks 8 lbs 12 oz.


----------



## pdmcd17

Hello so nice to hear all the positive stories!!!!
hopefully BFP's for all of us ttc.


----------



## pip7890

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## truly_blessed

well I never, very very faint line on a FRER last night at 11dpo. Not getting too excited just yet but I do keep getting slight twinges now and had a really upset stomach on Sunday. Fingers xed as I needed to book in for Hycosy on CD1 of next cycle, hopefully I won't need it but I'd still be interested in the results from the bloods and SA.

Will be here just in time for my 42nd birthday if all goes well.


----------



## glitterqueen

I am 42 and just had a scan at 6 w+3 and saw heart beat! so relieved. had a m/c this time last year and this has happened 4 weeks before ivf! cannot believe it is all ok it can be done girls xxx


----------



## truly_blessed

glitterqueen said:


> I am 42 and just had a scan at 6 w+3 and saw heart beat! so relieved. had a m/c this time last year and this has happened 4 weeks before ivf! cannot believe it is all ok it can be done girls xxx

congratulations GQ!! You must be so relieved. It just goes to show it's always when you least expect it. I've left the CBFM alone for the last 2 months and just did a few ov sticks occasionally. I went with the theory that ov happens sometime between cd14 and 1 cd17 for me and made the most of it from about cd10 to cd20.

I've also not been thinking I'd better not have a drink, just in case and was out on Friday and Sunday night.


----------



## truly_blessed

don't give up ladies, just got this when I got home from work 
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0539.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## deinekatze

truly_blessed said:


> don't give up ladies, just got this when I got home from work

OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

I believe I see a faint pink line there too WOOO HOO!!!!


----------



## rdh2378

I got off the pill at the end of May 2010 after being on it for many, many years. 35 years old, 1st positive test 8/17! Temped and charted CM. Many told me to prepare for possibly a year of trying... guess they didn't know how fertile me and DH were. Good luck to all of you who are still trying. We're due 5/2/11 with our 1st little bundle!


----------



## deinekatze

rdh2378 said:


> I got off the pill at the end of May 2010 after being on it for many, many years. 35 years old, 1st positive test 8/17! Temped and charted CM. Many told me to prepare for possibly a year of trying... guess they didn't know how fertile me and DH were. Good luck to all of you who are still trying. We're due 5/2/11 with our 1st little bundle!

Actually I have heard that you are the most fertile right off the pill...CONGRATS!


----------



## 37 n Patient

hi truly blessed, could you pls tell me what cd stands for?


----------



## deinekatze

37 n Patient said:


> hi truly blessed, could you pls tell me what cd stands for?

Cycle Day


----------



## truly_blessed

I've just replied to you hun.


----------



## pip7890

truly_blessed said:


> don't give up ladies, just got this when I got home from work

Fantastic news. Congratulations!

Pip x


----------



## 37 n Patient

thanks truly.....


----------



## 37 n Patient

hi ladies,

im new here....just wanted to share a few tips on my health an get some guidance


----------



## 37 n Patient

I am 37yrs 4mnths old, (I like to be precise:winkwink:) hee hee,

I am ttc for the first time in my life but am an underactive thyroid sufferer. I have been suffering from hyerthyroidism since the age of 26.

I got married just under 4 years ago, been with my hubby since 11 years, not been all that sexually active until october 2010 due to domestic, social and health problems.

I have now been settled in my relationship with my hubby since the past 2 years and we have decided to have a family. We've been deciding since last year but actually put plans into actions for real last month.

Because of all these years of non activity (sexually) I'm a bit concerned with my thyroid condition that it may take me forever to conceive. But having siad that I had my thyroid levels tested on last month on 21st Jan 2011 and the results were superb.

My TSH is 3.95 / (0.5 - 5.5)
My T4 is 12.9 / (10.3 - 23.2)

I can swear that out of the 11 years of my condition with thyroid i've never had such excellent results. I've had my TSH go upto 13 and my T4 upto 21!!!!

But the other good news is that my periods are dead on time and have settled from being irregular and extensively heavy. I have had settled periods since about 3 years with a cycle of 28 days.

Only last month i made a mistake of take the mefenamic acid on the second day of my period as I was flying out (27th Jan 2011) and it was a long hauled flight (Direct 13.5hrs) and I just wouldn't have been able to bear the pain. I got to learn that this medication although helps with the pain and controls the levels of blood flow, it also delays the next AF.

As is the case, I now started my periods 5 days late. I was due on 23rd Feb, but didnt start till yesterday (28th Feb). I'm a bit concerned now as to whether my ovulation date will be affected, and if whether my cycle's routine of 28 days will be affected and if whether my next period will be affected?????

I'm just hoping that I can conceive this month as it was the first and last time I will have had taken the mefenamic acid. I only took 2 and it wasnt as though i've been taking them for months.

I'm just worried, even though my thyroid results are superb, could the med have affected my thyroid levels which could have an impact on me conceiving this month? I really really want to try and get results this month as it's my first one.......

apart from all that, I also have concerns about the changes in the body as I've grown older and not being sexually active throughout my time, and all that stress that I've gone through over the years............i'm just getting bogged down with so many things that "COULD" have an impact.


----------



## Pinga

Hi *37*

I also have an underactive thyroid since I was 16. Did IVF in a previous relationship and a very good RE said that my TSH had to be 2 or under to achieve and sustain pregnancy.

Have a read of this thread 
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/502650-tsh-thyroid-levels.html

Hope this helps. :dust:


----------



## 37 n Patient

:thumbup:Hi Pinga,

thanks for that information. It's now making me think. My last test results show 3.95. This raises a question as to whether I'll be borderline to conceive. 

I will call my g.p and see what s/he has to say for it. Despite that, I will still try this month with the blessings of god and see how it goes.

I am going for another blood test on tuesday for viral problems, i will request for my tsh to be tested for an up to date result so that I can work on ttc with the right health results.

Will keep you informed of my latest results and will inform you of the results of ttc at the end of this month early next month!!!

Keep your eyes and ears open!!!

:thumbup: :winkwink:


----------



## mons75

I'm 35 it took me 3 months to concieve. My BMI is normal, I drink a fair amount  and had a super stressful job, but it worked fine. I was on the pill since 18, stopped 7 months before ttc.


----------



## jeniwi

Just got my BFP a few days ago at 41 after 3 cycles trying. :happydance:


----------



## deinekatze

jeniwi said:


> Just got my BFP a few days ago at 41 after 3 cycles trying. :happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS:happydance:!!!!


----------



## TaeBoMama

jeniwi said:


> Just got my BFP a few days ago at 41 after 3 cycles trying. :happydance:


Congrats!  :thumbup:


----------



## mommyjill

jeniwi said:


> Just got my BFP a few days ago at 41 after 3 cycles trying. :happydance:

Fab news - congratulations :happydance:


----------



## truly_blessed

jeniwi said:


> Just got my BFP a few days ago at 41 after 3 cycles trying. :happydance:

congratulations, it's such an exciting time for bfps here at the minute.


----------



## mrsdh

Another BFP!!!!!!! Congratulations jeniwi xxxxxx Ive also just read of another over 40s bfp on the soy isoflavones thread. Im excited that this may be catching :) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations jeniwi!

Pip x


----------



## Dwrgi

Dazhell said:


> Hello ladies, im not sure if I am inspired or feeling worse, I just trawled through this entire thread and I am the OLDEST :blush: without writing five pages I will try to tell my story in brief. I am 44 , have 3 sons aged 24,22 and 19 all from my first marriage, I have been re married for 7years (hubby is 38) we always wanted a baby (he has no children of his own) but have had too much to deal with since we married. The hardest being my middle son suffering severe brain injuries aged 18. Fast forward to now .... had my mirena coil removed last March, it was 7 months until October when I finally had a visit from AF, she hasn't been since. I am going to my GP tomorrow and hope that he is more interested than the one I visited last year who simply took my blood and announced all normal "for my age" which tells me nothing! Im taking preconception vits and folic acid. I am fit and healthy, just had a very stressful and traumatic few years.
> 
> Thanks for reading "oldest in town" x x

All the best to you-babydust all the way!


----------



## Garnet

I had two babies over 35. First was 36 then 40 with my son...


----------



## Emx

Hi ladies - I have already posted previously on this thread - I conceived my DD at 36 and she was born when I was nearly 37... We were very lucky and it happened fairly quickly for us.. Well with the age thing againt us, we decided to try for another baby from January this year... and I got my BFP last week - I will be 38 and a half when this baby is born assuming all goes well. 

I am always a bit nervous about posting on here because I appreciate there are so many of you who have been TTC for so long and we have been truly lucky. I think the whole TTC thing is harder when you dont hear any positives though.... sending babydust your way xxxxxx


----------



## deinekatze

Emx said:


> Hi ladies - I have already posted previously on this thread - I conceived my DD at 36 and she was born when I was nearly 37... We were very lucky and it happened fairly quickly for us.. Well with the age thing againt us, we decided to try for another baby from January this year... and I got my BFP last week - I will be 38 and a half when this baby is born assuming all goes well.
> 
> I am always a bit nervous about posting on here because I appreciate there are so many of you who have been TTC for so long and we have been truly lucky. I think the whole TTC thing is harder when you dont hear any positives though.... sending babydust your way xxxxxx

I so agree with you. Lets keep the positive vibes flowing


----------



## ciarhwyfar

For those worrying about conceiving after 35, I had my last baby at 39 and this one I am 42. Hoping for a good screening at the ultrasound tomorrow. I haven't had any reassurance yet so I am a little nervous.


----------



## deinekatze

ciarhwyfar said:


> For those worrying about conceiving after 35, I had my last baby at 39 and this one I am 42. Hoping for a good screening at the ultrasound tomorrow. I haven't had any reassurance yet so I am a little nervous.

It will all be perfect :flower: no need to be nervous, relax and enjoy :baby: the ride!
:hugs:


----------



## lynlouc

Keep up with the positives as i dont know about anyone else but i love reading all the success stories as it gives me hope xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsdh

ciarhwyfar said:


> For those worrying about conceiving after 35, I had my last baby at 39 and this one I am 42. Hoping for a good screening at the ultrasound tomorrow. I haven't had any reassurance yet so I am a little nervous.

Good luck Hun . Fx that it's all good. Sending you :hugs: keep us posted xx


----------



## Mamalg74

Just want to share: I turned 36 in November and will deliver in June. I had my tubes tied 14 years ago and reversed last May. Advanced maternal age...I don't feel old! I've always been the young mom, my daughter is 19 and I have two boys 14 and 17. My man has a 7 year old son. I was not sure if I would even get pregnant but I am so happy I did. We are planning to have another one right away. We are expecting a baby boy and would love to add a girl to the family. My man is turning 31 on Saturday..I can't believe I'll be 37 this year! I feel healthy and young and am inspired by many of the celebrity moms having babies in their late 30's and early 40's. There is definitely a hollywood baby boom right now. Best wishes to all!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Hello all!

We had our first scan today at 12w1d and got to see the one (thankfully) bouncing little baby in there! Our NT numbers were really good (1.0) and everything looked good. I finally started calling my family members today. Some of them have actually been happy for us.


----------



## deinekatze

ciarhwyfar said:


> Hello all!
> 
> We had our first scan today at 12w1d and got to see the one (thankfully) bouncing little baby in there! Our NT numbers were really good (1.0) and everything looked good. I finally started calling my family members today. Some of them have actually been happy for us.

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!Congrats and the good report!


----------



## Popcorn11

Hello ladies
Thought I'd post as I did read the TTC forums before my :bfp: and got good advice. I was 37 when I conceived last year after 3 months of trying - and so now am 38 and the baby :pink: is due in July :) 

BTW, the things I did that I believe helped me was decaf green tea, starflower oil, eating healthily, praying! and to not mention when I was ovulating to my DH (fantastic way to kill a romantic mood). I used ovulation sticks and also sort of knew my chart. 

Baby dust to you all :dust:


----------



## francismummy

To give ppl hope I was 34 when conceived first DS and that was on first cycle of TTC and my second DS was conceived when I was 36 after 3 mths TTC and now I am TTC #3 At 37 and now been 6 mths xx


----------



## laney_bee

Hi, I'm 37 and we started TTC when I was 34. It took over 2 years, but it was because of Male Factor Infertility, not because of anything on my end. I have a girlfriend who is 40 and she conceived in her first month of trying.


----------



## mommyjill

ciarhwyfar said:


> Hello all!
> 
> We had our first scan today at 12w1d and got to see the one (thankfully) bouncing little baby in there! Our NT numbers were really good (1.0) and everything looked good. I finally started calling my family members today. Some of them have actually been happy for us.

Fab news :thumbup:


I agree its great to hear all these positive stories - keeps us all hoping :thumbup:


----------



## 40yearoldmum

HI
Im 41 in may on month 12 of TTC number 2 , I had 2 early miscarriages at the beginning of my journey back in April and June last year. Today I am 5wks 1 day, very early I know and I am trying to be caustiously optomistic. I started Royal jelly, Maca, L'arginine, sprulina, Selenium, magnesium and relaxing and praying iin the new year.
Still praying.
Bex


----------



## pip7890

Fingers crossed I'm doing this correctly. I emailed it to Flickr and then copied the code here. Did it via PC though:

The first one was taken yesterday, minutes after the line appeared:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5293/5521912767_6060af2805.jpg
photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr

The next three photos were taken about 2 or 3 hours after testing this morning:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5175/5522486456_2a40dba41b.jpg
photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr

Test at the top (Superdrug 10miu) was taken yesterday on the afternoon of CD21/9DPO. I'd emptied my bladder about an hour before so had to squeeze a teensy weensy bit out for the test.

The middle one (Superdrug 10miu) was taken early this morning CD22/10DPO. I'd emptied my bladder before bed (about 10.45 pm) and ignored the urge to pee twice (once at 2.00 am and again 4.30 am). I finally gave in about 5.30 am as my bladder was fit to burst. (I'd had a cuppa herbal tea and glass of water in the couple of hours before bed.)

The bottom one (IC 10miu) was taken with FMU as for the middle one. The line is so faint on this one but if you're used to seeing pearly white test sticks you can actually make out some pinking.

Here is another close up of the IC (used my iPhone so picture quality not great):

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5253/5521917891_8f000d0d0d.jpg
photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr

Here is a close up of the two Superdrugs:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5017/5522507320_26b82daa6f.jpg
photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr

What do you think?

Pip x


----------



## deinekatze

pip7890 said:


> Fingers crossed I'm doing this correctly. I emailed it to Flickr and then copied the code here. Did it via PC though:
> 
> The first one was taken yesterday, minutes after the line appeared:
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5293/5521912767_6060af2805.jpg
> photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr
> 
> The next three photos were taken about 2 or 3 hours after testing this morning:
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5175/5522486456_2a40dba41b.jpg
> photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr
> 
> Test at the top (Superdrug 10miu) was taken yesterday on the afternoon of CD21/9DPO. I'd emptied my bladder about an hour before so had to squeeze a teensy weensy bit out for the test.
> 
> The middle one (Superdrug 10miu) was taken early this morning CD22/10DPO. I'd emptied my bladder before bed (about 10.45 pm) and ignored the urge to pee twice (once at 2.00 am and again 4.30 am). I finally gave in about 5.30 am as my bladder was fit to burst. (I'd had a cuppa herbal tea and glass of water in the couple of hours before bed.)
> 
> The bottom one (IC 10miu) was taken with FMU as for the middle one. The line is so faint on this one but if you're used to seeing pearly white test sticks you can actually make out some pinking.
> 
> Here is another close up of the IC (used my iPhone so picture quality not great):
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5253/5521917891_8f000d0d0d.jpg
> photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr
> 
> Here is a close up of the two Superdrugs:
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5017/5522507320_26b82daa6f.jpg
> photo.JPG by pip7890, on Flickr
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Pip x

I see a line...faint but it is there... test again tomorrow and see :thumbup:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

You know what they say, Pip. A line is a line. 

If you want, I will wait until you get a confirmation to congratulate you. ;)


----------



## truly_blessed

I'd say it look mighty promising Pip, hurry up with the next test x


----------



## truly_blessed

ciarhwyfar - great news about the scan, bet you are so happy. x


----------



## Love2011

41 & 8 weeks pregnant after 1st month trying using clearblue fertility monitor & both of us on pregnancy multivits. Very good news as had 11 lb fibroid removed 7 yrs ago & this is our 1st attempt at pregnancy

Good luck to everyone


----------



## mommyjill

Love2011 said:


> 41 & 8 weeks pregnant after 1st month trying using clearblue fertility monitor & both of us on pregnancy multivits. Very good news as had 11 lb fibroid removed 7 yrs ago & this is our 1st attempt at pregnancy
> 
> Good luck to everyone

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## lisanicole

I am 35 and got pregnant on our 2nd month trying! We used clearblue ovultion sticks.


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Thanks Truly_blessed. It was helpful to be able to see the baby and know for sure something useful was going on it there. That and we were really glad to only see one. It will be hard enough with one baby and a toddler.


----------



## scsami

kit_cat said:


> Hey there, great idea for a thread :thumbup:
> 
> I'm 36, I had a mc last month after conceiving on a NTNP basis. The mc made me and OH feel we wanted to now actively TTC so we did straight away after mc and I'm now pregnant again!:happydance:
> 
> Good luck everyone x
> 
> PS I invested in a CBFM for last cycle, really recommend it :thumbup:

This is me, only a few months behind! Wasn't really planning on kids, but after BFP and natural m/c at 11 wks, really looking for another BFP. I just turned 38, and hope to have a baby before I turn 40. Just got first AF after m/c and going to try one month before I get a CBFM. Crossing fingers for all of us who are TTC, and congrats to all the women who already got their BFP!
sam


----------



## pip7890

Hi Truly Blessed. Here's a copy of a post I made on Saturday to my TTCAL group:

Right, here's my test from this morning:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5294/5540191930_1372d6464e.jpg
110319 CD28/16DPO Superdrug &amp; IC by pip7890, on Flickr

compared to this one from three days ago:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5138/5532813643_b232387a6a.jpg
110316 CD25/13DPO Superdrug &amp; IC (wet test) by pip7890, on Flickr

Lines definitely getting darker, particularly when compared to the first ones I did at 9DPO and 10DPO:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5175/5522486456_2a40dba41b.jpg
110313 CD21/9DPO Superdrug COMPARED to CD22/10DPO Superdrug 110313 CD21/9DPO Superdrug COMPARED to CD22/10DPO Superdrug &amp; IC by pip7890, on Flickr

I am so pleased that the line is getting darker. With that, plus my symptoms: nausea, fatigue, and wind :blush: I'm feeling so much more positive with this pregnancy. It's like AMU said, you can't help but compare experiences and some things you see as positive and others you see as negative. I got an early :bfp: with my DS and I had nausea constantly until 20 weeks.

I'm still very nervous about moving over to 1st tri, although I might venture into PAL tonight. What is certain is that I'm not leaving here. It's like home: I can slob around here with no make-up on and baggy knees in my trousers and I know you'll love me anyway!

Pip x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I hear you, Pip. I can't seem to stay out of here myself. :)


----------



## Janie66

Congrats pip xxx :)

Was just wondering if the MODs on here could make a forum for those who have concived over 35, where they can share their stories etc, would be great and more so more positive too


----------



## pip7890

I do think that is a good idea. Why not post on the Admin forum?

IMO there is a big difference to being pregnant in your 20s compared to late 30s or 40s. There are different issues to deal with and often women in the latter age group are more likely to have encountered problems both conceiving and staying pregnant. 

Pip x


----------



## Dwrgi

Love2011 said:


> 41 & 8 weeks pregnant after 1st month trying using clearblue fertility monitor & both of us on pregnancy multivits. Very good news as had 11 lb fibroid removed 7 yrs ago & this is our 1st attempt at pregnancy
> 
> Good luck to everyone

Good luck to you too-I hope it goes well for you! Take very good care of yourself and enjoy the wonderful news!

Well done!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dwrgi

Has anybody on here managed to get pregnant with a DH with a low sperm count and absolutely blinking useless motility (13%!!!!!)??????

We've been TTC for three years and 4 months (and counting!), and have only now discovered that DH's fish are my worst enemy! Fertility consultant says IVF but anybody with any success stories without IVF?????

Any CRUMB of comfort would be really appreciated from somebody who is really despairing!

Hope you are all well, 

Sending lots of love,
Axx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Came across this and wanted to share my story with you. I am almost 37 and have just had our 2nd child. I have also had 2 m/c. I conceived all my pregnancies within a few months of trying. I have PCOS and was told that I would not be able to
Conceive naturally but I did and hoping to talk my
Husband into a 3rd baby but we will see. 

Good luck and I am sure that you will get there very soon. 

It's a great idea for a separate forum. I don't want to offend anyone with my story I feel bad writing about how easy it was for me to conceive when other women are struggling so much but I just wanted you to know that yes it most definitely does happen.


----------



## debsiek

Hi, I am new to all of this!!!! I am 39 and I stopped the pill at new year. The pill was cerazette and I have 2 worries. My age and what cerazette has done to me after reading all of the horror stories on forums such as this one. Getting totally OCD about dates and symptoms even though we only started to TTC at new year...anyone else TTC after cerazette and 39 ish.....sucess stories...cheers guys x


----------



## BEG19

Hello all...I have just conceived twice in one calendar month..almost to the day...I conceived at 38 in Orlando FL and miscarried...I am now 39 (just had my bday) and I am pregnant again even before AF could come along...this time conception was in Canada. haha! I have no idea what is going to happen this time around though. I do have 2 daughters, 7 and 13.


----------



## nurseymom

Hi i am 38 & got pregnant the 2nd month I tried although I had a m/c but got pregnant again the very nest month. Best wishes


----------



## mommyjill

nurseymom said:


> Hi i am 38 & got pregnant the 2nd month I tried although I had a m/c but got pregnant again the very nest month. Best wishes

Hi Nurseymom

:hugs: for your loss and :happydance: for your fab news.

Thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## ASTERO

Hi! 36 years old and 3 months pregnant (with natural BFP) after 28 months TTC! Feel so blessed!


----------



## Dwrgi

ASTERO said:


> Hi! 36 years old and 3 months pregnant (with natural BFP) after 28 months TTC! Feel so blessed!

Absolutely wonderful news! Well done. Hope it goes well for you. 

Take it easy and try to enjoy it!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pip7890

I've justed posted in the Forum Help & Testing Area with the request for an Over 35 and Pregnant forum: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-h...-mods-can-we-have-forum-over-35-pregnant.html

If you think it would be a good idea please feel free to go there and post your support.

Cheers.

Pip x


----------



## mommyjill

ASTERO said:


> Hi! 36 years old and 3 months pregnant (with natural BFP) after 28 months TTC! Feel so blessed!

:happydance::happydance: HUGE congratulations

hope all goes well for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## poppy80

I have a friend who is 39 and is 3 months pregnant, and it was natural, no doctors help, etc.


----------



## mommyjill

poppy80 said:


> I have a friend who is 39 and is 3 months pregnant, and it was natural, no doctors help, etc.

Thanks Poppy - we all need to hear these things!:thumbup:


----------



## Dwrgi

BEG19 said:


> Hello all...I have just conceived twice in one calendar month..almost to the day...I conceived at 38 in Orlando FL and miscarried...I am now 39 (just had my bday) and I am pregnant again even before AF could come along...this time conception was in Canada. haha! I have no idea what is going to happen this time around though. I do have 2 daughters, 7 and 13.

Thank you sooo much for this, and all the very best of luck to you! Wonderful news! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

pip7890 said:


> I've justed posted in the Forum Help & Testing Area with the request for an Over 35 and Pregnant forum: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-h...-mods-can-we-have-forum-over-35-pregnant.html
> 
> If you think it would be a good idea please feel free to go there and post your support.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Pip x

Thanks for doing that, Pip! Hope it ends up helping lots of us older mamas!!


----------



## Bambers

I will add my story to the thread, hope it helps someone. x x 

Last year my periods changed from 29 day cycle (regular to the day) to 26 day cycle. I actually thought it may be the start of the menopause (I am 39) but I refused to think it was over for me to have another baby (My son is 20 ).
Anyway according to CBFM and taking my temp, I ovulated around day 14. After a few months (by Nov 10) of fruitless attempts ttc, myself and oh began to niggle and argue with each other and decided to stop trying for a baby. 
The themometer and Ov strips went into the bathroom cupboard. 
During my next cycle we had sex twice on Cycle day 6 and that was it - no more nookies for the entire month. Come Jan 8th I had a BFP. Couldn't believe it...after all these years of thinking I ov'ed around the 14th day I ovulated between day 6 and 10.

So don't always assume that you are ovulating in mid cycle as most people do...especially if your cycles have changed and don't always take all this temp taking and CM checking etc as gospel.

The best thing to do...is eat well, exercise frequently, bd at the right time and most importantly take the pressure off yourselves. x x x 

Good luck to all you ladies ttc - I hope it happens very soon. x :hugs:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Congrats, Bambers!

It is funny, though, when I asked the OH why he thought I was pregnant before I did the test in January he said it was because I didn't think that I could be. Occasionally, he is right about things. :)


----------



## Bambers

Congrats to you too Ciar :) x x


----------



## Amberyll23

Hello lovely ladies, I think a forum like that would be so wonderful to have!

Just wanted to share my success story:

I am 36 years old, and my DH and I started actively trying to conceive in October 2009. After 8 months of trying, I became pregnant with our first child. Sadly, we m/c in September, 2010 at 8 wks. However, after waiting 1 cycle after our loss, I was able to get pregnant again in 3 cycles (BFP on Valentines Day of all dates!)! We are 11 wks along and so far have seen the baby twice, both times with healthy hb!!

I also wanted to add that I have long cycles (36-40 days), and typically O on CD23. I was almost at the point of asking for fertility help as I felt my late O was part of the problem. However, both babes were able to be conceived naturally, and I am keeping my fingers crossed for this little one!! 

Never give up hope!! :flower:


----------



## mommyjill

Bambers said:


> I will add my story to the thread, hope it helps someone. x x
> 
> Last year my periods changed from 29 day cycle (regular to the day) to 26 day cycle. I actually thought it may be the start of the menopause (I am 39) but I refused to think it was over for me to have another baby (My son is 20 ).
> Anyway according to CBFM and taking my temp, I ovulated around day 14. After a few months (by Nov 10) of fruitless attempts ttc, myself and oh began to niggle and argue with each other and decided to stop trying for a baby.
> The themometer and Ov strips went into the bathroom cupboard.
> During my next cycle we had sex twice on Cycle day 6 and that was it - no more nookies for the entire month. Come Jan 8th I had a BFP. Couldn't believe it...after all these years of thinking I ov'ed around the 14th day I ovulated between day 6 and 10.
> 
> So don't always assume that you are ovulating in mid cycle as most people do...especially if your cycles have changed and don't always take all this temp taking and CM checking etc as gospel.
> 
> The best thing to do...is eat well, exercise frequently, bd at the right time and most importantly take the pressure off yourselves. x x x
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies ttc - I hope it happens very soon. x :hugs:

Fantastic story - congratulations and thanks for popping in :hugs:


----------



## Cypress

I love this thread, it's so inspiring!

I can now add my story. I just turned 39 last week. After 6m ttc, I've just got my BFP. This is my first pregnancy. My hubby is 35.

I went off the pill last Sept and gave my body a month to adjust before ttc. In the end it needed at least 4 months, my cycles were all over the place. (I had been on the pill for over 20 years.) I began trying all sorts of things (listed in my ttc journal if it might help anyone) to try to get my cycle to settle down and work properly, help nourish my eggs, and shorten my luteal phase (it was only 9 days). Finally my cycle became more normal, and a few months later we fell pregnant. So I don't know which of the things worked, or whether the process just needed time - but at my age time was the one thing I didn't want to spend!! The SME plan (see elsewhere on BnB for info) seemed especially useful. BDing throughout your cycle to cover all bases in case you don't ov at the 'expected' time (as bambers says above).

Because my cycle was so erratic, I was seeking medical assistance, I found that really helpful in terms of finding out there were no *major* physical problems preventing conception. But, I was told that I have a 'prejudiced ovarian reserve', high FSH (15) and low antral follicle count (4). That wasn't great news, but it spurred me on to be as healthy as I can, keep fit, eat well, stay positive (the hardest part!) and take things that would help improve my egg health, and hubby was a great sport at doing everything I asked to keep his swimmers in top shape.

Wishing everyone who is 35+ ttc-ing the very best of luck, hang in there, I hope you get your BFPs very soon xxx


----------



## Bambers

CONGRATULATIONS CYPRESS. :cloud9: x x


----------



## mrsdh

Congratulations cypress! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Wow...congrats Cypress...just read your journal...well done...made me want to get more proactive...


----------



## nnaycats

Great story Bambers. There may be hope for me yet!


----------



## nnaycats

Congrats Cypress!!!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Congrats to the new BFPs!! Keep positive everyone and just try to enjoy the whole process. ;)

:dust:


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations ladies.

Pip x


----------



## lexus15

Congratulations :baby::thumbup: your true life events of how you remained positive & achieved your BFP is inspirational to myself & others. :hugs:


----------



## BEG19

Dwrgi said:


> BEG19 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all...I have just conceived twice in one calendar month..almost to the day...I conceived at 38 in Orlando FL and miscarried...I am now 39 (just had my bday) and I am pregnant again even before AF could come along...this time conception was in Canada. haha! I have no idea what is going to happen this time around though. I do have 2 daughters, 7 and 13.
> 
> Thank you sooo much for this, and all the very best of luck to you! Wonderful news!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! Update to add that I had my Beta HCG levels done at approximately 4 weeks and they came back at 57. 5 days later they were 1010. I am thinking I have a normal pregnancy this time. :)


----------



## ttcbabyfl

Very inspiring stories.


----------



## mrsaligee

Hello

My daughter was born March 2010 and the result of a cruise where we forgot about trying, drank loads of wine, ate nice food and visited lovely places. I was 41 at the time I got pregnant.

I am now 14 weeks pregant with my second - fingers crossed.

I'm probably one of the oldest on here?


----------



## mrsdh

mrsaligee said:


> Hello
> 
> My daughter was born March 2010 and the result of a cruise where we forgot about trying, drank loads of wine, ate nice food and visited lovely places. I was 41 at the time I got pregnant.
> 
> I am now 14 weeks pregant with my second - fingers crossed.
> 
> I'm probably one of the oldest on here?

That's fabulous!! Congratulations on your 2nd pregnancy :) 
How old are you now ? I hope you don't mind me asking :) I'm 40 ttc number 3 xxx how long did you ttc # 1?? xx


----------



## hoping4XX

I conceived my 4th child at age 37. It was a relatively easy pregnancy/child birth and very healthy boy. We were not TTC baby Conner and he was a huge surprise as we have older children from previous marriages. He has brought so much joy into our lives - we are now actively TTC another child so he has a sibling close in age. Good luck to you :hugs:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

mrsaligee said:


> Hello
> 
> My daughter was born March 2010 and the result of a cruise where we forgot about trying, drank loads of wine, ate nice food and visited lovely places. I was 41 at the time I got pregnant.
> 
> I am now 14 weeks pregant with my second - fingers crossed.
> 
> I'm probably one of the oldest on here?

If I recall correctly, there are a few ladies in their mid-40's. I believe someone is 44 but I don't remember who. I'm 42.


----------



## Indigo77

mrsaligee said:


> My daughter was born March 2010 and the result of a cruise where we forgot about trying, drank loads of wine, ate nice food and visited lovely places. I was 41 at the time I got pregnant.

Ooh...this story I like...hehe..

GL w/ your current pregnancy!


----------



## MissKittyK

I have friends who were over 40 and had healthy babies :) It's possible!


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

Whilst we wait for our own TTC and Pregnancy forum for the Over 35s, I've started a new group in the Pregnancy Forum: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/590420-over-35-pregnant.html#post10181129

Feel free to join in.

Pip x


----------



## Tiamaria

I'm 37 and expecting my boy Sept 5th :)


----------



## creatingpeace

Love the forum idea!


----------



## Love2011

Destiny2010 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am new to this site and I like a lot of people are stressing about trying to conceive over the age of 35. Is there a forum on this site that talks about people over the age of 35 who have conceived?
> 
> Some days my nerves just can take hearing how long its been for some people. I would like a place to go to where I can read something positive. A place that could help a person though their really bad days and the days when they feel like they are losing hope.
> 
> Please dont get me wrong I am not trying to offend anyone. I just want a place to go to where someone says.... Hey I'm 38 and I've tried for 1 yr and now I have a health baby XXX
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Signed:
> A little stress!

Sounds like a good idea

:thumbup::baby::baby::flower: Hello all,
I 'm now at 41 I'm the proud mother of beautiful ,healthy 4 month old, fraternal twin girls after using clearblue & both of us using pregnancy vits. It was a spontaneous pregnancy. 7 years after a huge myomectomy for fibroids, Hope this gives hope to everyone. xxxx:cloud9:

I think people post their positive pregnancy result then go over to the relevant, pregnancy forum ie twins, month of birth ie November 2011, parenting forums. You can set up polls in those groups for what ages are you? etc, itd be a good idea for over 35 mums, although I guess the pregnancy issues are the same across the ages ie no issues or diabetes etc. Why dont you start a new thread , in over 35"s or ask the moderators to.

But good luck. My pregnancy was great, even at 41. No morning sickess. Also theres a website called foresight preconception , google it, they are a charity with lots of info on what are the best preparations for pregnancy. I think both of us being on pregnancy vits helped & using clearblue to get the ovulation days

Stay positive & relaxed, dont put to much pressure on each other

:thumbup:


----------



## goddess25

Another little success story.

I am 37 and have 2 children. I have fairly bad PCOS and was told that I would never conceive naturally.

However conceived my first baby at 34 on the first month trying.. conceived 2nd baby at 36 on my 3rd month and I have had 2 losses both conceived in the first 2 months of trying.

I will be 38 this year and will be trying for #3 and hope that I will be as lucky as before.

With my last baby I temped, used OPKs and used preseed.


----------



## anorak

I am 35. I conceived a Angel baby straight after coming off the POP. I had a MC last week, but I am building up to OV right now. There is hope and there are rainbow babies for each and every one of you. I WILL keep you posted! x


----------



## 38TTC_Our3rd

I am so happy I found this thread!!! Has given me so much hope. Congrats to you all. Hopefully we can get this thread going again.


----------



## BabyBean14

I'm so glad I found this thread! :D 

I'm 38, DH is 41. We'll be TTC#1 starting next month. Your stories give me hope! :hugs:


----------



## creatingpeace

I started trying at 38, good luck on your adventure! I hope it is a quick up the duff!


----------



## lexus15

It's so great to hear success stories, especially when you read that your doing something similar to others and with a bit of luck we'll be posting our good news as well:thumbup:

I'm 38, ttc #2 for 3 years, tbh my positive thinking does go awol when every month AF pays a visit :saywhat::grr:

:hugs:


----------



## bigmomma74

Hi ladies - I posted on here early last year when I fell pregnant with my now 10 month old after 11 cycles of TTC. Well I'm pregnant again at the age of 38 (39 when this baby is born) after only 2 cycles of not really trying iykwim!! :happydance: It can happen very unexpectedly so ladies - keep the faith and it WILL happen xx

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## lexus15

Congrats to you bigmomma74:happydance:


----------



## 38TTC_Our3rd

Congrats bigmomma74 :happydance: H & H 9 months to you :)

I'm waiting to hear back from my doctor after having some labs done on Monday. I plan on starting coq10 this weekend if I get good news :) 
:dust: to us all!!


----------



## Rowan75

good idea - Ive a question for thos who are 35+ and have a small lo - are yuo thinking of having more? do you feel more pressure due to your age?


----------



## creatingpeace

Will be no more here, had I started earlier I would have liked another one. I am 41 now and happy to have my LO.


----------



## BabyBean14

I'm TTC#1 at 38 and if possible, would like to have a second, but I know that by the time I reach 41 or 42, I may not be able to have another and that's okay.


----------



## goddess25

I am 38 and have 2 kids already..I would ideally like to have my 3rd before or shortly after my 39th birthday which is in April....fingers crossed


----------



## BabyBean14

Fingers totally crossed! A birthday baby would be great! :thumbup: (I want a spring baby too, but mostly because I was born in November and always wished I was a spring kid.)


----------



## luckylecky

I'm 40 +2weeks, no ,not 2 weeks overdue! I've a LO 11 months. I've surprised myself with wanting no2, my hubby too. One of my main reasons is that I think it'd be a right bummer for my LO to grow up with older parents and not have a bit of younger company around, thinking too of him having to deal with us when we're really old and he'll have no support from brothers or sisters. 

Also, I never realised how much I'd enjoying having a child. My DH and I have been together 19 yrs, it's been a real big change for us both but one that we're really loving. If I could turn back time, would I have done it sooner... maybe by a year, but that's now because of the desire for no2. I'm now of the frame of mind, sure, i'd love another but I'm not going to hang it out too long, if it happens it happens, if not well then I'll just thank my lucky stars I was able to experience the joys of parenting once.


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Don't rule yourselves out yet. I had one at nearly 21, the second one at almost 40, and third and final baby just days before 43. All of my girls are beautiful and healthy.


----------



## mumoffive

Yip me too...i had my last at 43!!!


----------



## SaraJewel

Wow, this is a great thread, need some hope at the moment.........

Thanks for all your great stories, keep them coming..............x


----------



## vkj73

i had my first at 37.
trying for our 2nd at 39.

good luck to all!

:dust:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey ladies!! 
I had my 4th baby at 37 ,fell pg within first 2months of trying too. 

Am currently 5 days late with my period and a bit freaking out -not planned and have a copper IUD insitu, so panicking that I am preg and its ectopic :( or that I am preg but gonna miscarry :(. Test yday said negative! 
Metallic taste, sore boobs, abdo swelling, nausea for last few days, and been spotting today :( 

xx


----------



## creatingpeace

Oh wow, keep us posted!


----------

